# Back to Back Pregnancies!



## pennysbored

So it seems like there are more of us back to back pregnancy ladies on here than I would have first imagined! 
What everybody's experiences so far? Any one living the dream already (already had your second)? Planned or Oopsie-baby?
Whats everyones stories?


----------



## alice&bump

this is a well good idea!! this one was an oopsie baby! i was silly enough to think "it wont happen to me" :dohh: still not fully got my head round it tbh! i'm quite lucky tho, the poeple i have told are being really positive and have said tis good to hae them close together! going back to work in a couple of weeks and they still dont know!


----------



## cj2405

Me, im 12 weeks sunday, J is 8 months today........ my concern isnt the babies its the lecture will no doubt get.......


----------



## chuck

I'll be quite interested to see what you ladies say about abck to back pg's...I'm only 12 weeks with my first and the OH is busy planning ahead to the next asap after the first!!!

Men?!


----------



## pennysbored

cj2405 said:


> Me, im 12 weeks sunday, J is 8 months today........ my concern isnt the babies its the lecture will no doubt get.......

My doctor really pointed out the bright sides for me. I was expecting the lecture too, but actually, the whole office was pretty reassuring.


----------



## alice&bump

all the docs/midwives/HVs have tol dme all the positives too, i dont think i got a single negative thing said by them!

the doc even told me about a GP friend of his who got pregnant like 7 weeks after giving birth...cos she thought cos she was BF she couldnt get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## FierceAngel

someone i know has a 18 month old boy a 18 week old baby girl and is currently 12 weeks pregnant :baby:

i think she is brave lol id love to have mine close together too :)


----------



## emmajane

FierceAngel said:


> someone i know has a 18 month old boy a 18 week old baby girl and is currently 12 weeks pregnant :baby:
> 
> i think she is brave lol id love to have mine close together too :)

Wow that is brave. 

Theo was an 'oopsie' baby and is now 10 months whilst my second pregnancy was planned and am now 28 weeks.


----------



## pennysbored

FierceAngel said:


> someone i know has a 18 month old boy a 18 week old baby girl and is currently 12 weeks pregnant :baby:
> 
> i think she is brave lol id love to have mine close together too :)

6 weeks! That beat me out! I only had 8 weeks, I thought that was about as close as you could get!

My story?
Well, I had my daughter December 26, had my first AF March first, and it would seem that its my last for awhile. I didn't realize right off the bat, I figured that a) I was exhausted because I was up in the night with LO, hadn't had a really good rest in weeks, and b) my Af wouldn't come back on schedule right away because of hormones regulating and all that.
Was I wrong.
After about 7 weeks I started to have my suspicions, so I bought a test and what do you know? Haha, the positive line came up nice and bright before the control line. That was new. The doctor confirmed it, had a dating scan 2 weeks later (dates were smack on, guess it wasn't that long before I was back on schedule) and now, well, I'm going through the all too familiar motions.

I want stories here ladies!


----------



## sunrise1989

hi im new to it and would be greatfull to have sum friend off here on ther any one on there??


----------



## sunrise1989

as i have 3 back to back 1,2,3


----------



## pennysbored

sunrise1989 said:


> as i have 3 back to back 1,2,3

Wow! High five to you, hon! How have you found it? whats your story?


----------



## mummy to be

wow you ladies are awesome.... i wanted to have another baby when Layla was about 10 months old... but i am not sure that i can do it anymore..... eeeep i am just to scared to go through the labour again.... :( It was a long and very painful process for me.... 34 hours!!!! OUCHY!!! 

I wish you all good luck and hope that you have soooo much fun with 2 or 3 little ones :) I cant wait to see pics :D


----------



## pennysbored

Thanks not so Mummy to be!
I still tear up a little when I think of giving birth again. But on the other hand, I'm also considering not using any pain killers this time around because I didn't have time last time, and I didn't die, so maybe this time I won't either. I had a REALLY fast labour though, so I'm not shutting down the option.


----------



## maddiwatts19

i want to join!!!!!! recently found out i'm expecting number 2!! alice&bump pointed me in the direction of this group a while ago, but i forgot to look :blush: but i'm here now, and i'm excited!!!!


----------



## pennysbored

hey maddiwatts! Congrats! Looks like we'll be hanging out on here again!
Welcome! the more the merrier! planned or oopsie baby? When did you find out?
And come back more! I'm trying to get more attention for us on here!


----------



## emmajane

maddiwatts19 said:


> i want to join!!!!!! recently found out i'm expecting number 2!! alice&bump pointed me in the direction of this group a while ago, but i forgot to look :blush: but i'm here now, and i'm excited!!!!

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## pennysbored

Hows everyone doing? My house is filthy, I have no energy...


----------



## cj2405

Snap, theres an ironing pile on the table looks like its been there a year!! Stupid hayfever making me groggy too! Apart from that cant complain


----------



## Zarababy1

aww wish i was in here with u ladys!!! our age gap is going to be 18 months! started trying when charlie was 5 months! So we'd have had 13 months...my god id have been due in like 6-8 weeks if id have fell straight away!! I cant even imagen it i really dont think i could handle a new born with charlie right now hes a horror!!! makes me think tho it'd be nice i think, id be sat her with a massive big bump!!


----------



## pennysbored

Ugh.
Flying home for a visit, I'm tired already and I haven't even left the house yet. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## emmajane

:blush::blush:I sneakily came home from work early and slept for 2.5 hours whilst Theo was still be looked after my my Aunt. :blush: I was just so tired. Hope I sleep tonight now though. They've also found that my iron levels are v low also. Is anyone else suffering more in this pregnancy?


----------



## pennysbored

I'm actually feeling a little better this time around. But I'm also taking better care of myself, less junk food, and most definitely getting more exercise. Its alot harder though because I can't just take a nap whenever I feel like it, you know?
I'm glad you got a nap in. It must be hard working, caring for Theo and trying to take care of yourself. Has it always been worse?


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi Ladies! I'm joining you now :D
Kathryn is 9 months old and I'm 14 weeks along with #2, Kathryn will be 13 months old when her lil sibling is born. This was one wasn't planned, but neither was Kathryn and it turned out to be the best thing so I can't see why this one wont be great too, am a bit concerned about money, but by the time we need more (preschool, etc.) DH will probably have gotten a promotion or new job by then.
As for my pregnancy so far its been worse so far this time, I've been a bit more nauseous and tired, but what's really been giving me hell is my back/hip. It just seems to always be in pain now and when DH rubs it its like one giant knot! It definitely wasn't this bad lat time around.
Luckiy I've been eating a lot healthier this time and I'm just not interested in the overly sweet, fried, etc stuff (usually, though I was dying for a milkshake last night).


----------



## babymama

Hi ladies! I'm so glad this thread exists because I need some advice. 

My LO is exactly 3 months and for some reason today I just got this overwhelming feeling that I want to start trying for another. I told my mom and to my surprise she said go for it! Can you share with me some of your positive responses that you got from you midwives/dos/friends etc. THANKS!


----------



## pennysbored

Hey Babymama!
Getting it all over with, for starters. Sleepless nights, diapers etc. 
They're closeness of age probably means they'll be pretty close.
You can lose all the baby weight at once, and not worry about having to do it all over again.
No need to store all your other stuff.

I mean there are perks. It is hard on your body, I'm not going to lie, and if you don't have a strong support system, I'd avoid it, but if your are up for it, go for it.

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## pennysbored

And Hello Moon muffin!
Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Pink_Witch

my 3rd and 4th were close together-there is 13 months between them,it was hard work having them so close together (not planned!!) but on the upside they were very very close-when the youngest one got to a year old people used to think they were twins!! They were always together,as if they were joined together with a piece of elastic you never saw one without the other!!

They are now 11 and 10 and not as close as they were but they still get on well,but when they were younger we always used to collectively call them 'the babies' when we were talking about them..........up until a year or so ago!!!:rofl:


----------



## snettyb

HIYA!!! I am soooooo glad this thread exists coz i am a mental case who has a 8 week old baby and is TTC no. 3 now :rofl: The way i see it is that like someone already said, gets it all out the way at once! I want a sibling for Jake (DS1 is 7yo so kinda doesn't count lol) and i have this overwhelming feeling that my family isn't complete, I HATE being pregnant so i want the next one over and done with before i forget how bad it is and go into it thinking it will be a breeze iykwim. 

So, do u all think i'm silly :blush: xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Haha just realized I said Kathryn will be 13 months old when this one is born! There goes the prego brain, she'll be 15 moths old :dohh:

How are all you ladies doing? Anyone looked into double strollers yet? I've started looking and what a nightmare! The one that will work with my infant carrier that I can afford is sooo heavy and would never fit in my car (with one seat in front of the other), and I can't find an affordable side by side (which I'd prefer) that has a universal infant carrier adaptor. All the ones that would work with my carrier are $400 + but it may be just as much to have to buy a new infant carrier to work with one of the cheaper strollers, and I love my britax infant seat.


----------



## babymama

I don't have a #2 and I'm already thinking about strollers :rofl: 

Well I'm still debating when to go for #2. Someone told me it's best to wait at least 6 months after #1 so I think that's what I'll do. Once I get to that 6 month mark, I'll decide what the next step is.


----------



## Dani_b

my 1st was an oops baby she is now 4yrs. my second was planned he is 18 month and my 3rd was oops she is 14 weeks


----------



## pennysbored

Strollers are a bit of a nightmare right now!
It seems like either they are for a toddler who will barely want to be in it and an infant, or REALLY expensive. Still have 20 weeks...


----------



## Kirstin

I haven't had my first but planning on TTC #2 straight away :D


----------



## MoonMuffin

pennysbored said:


> Strollers are a bit of a nightmare right now!
> It seems like either they are for a toddler who will barely want to be in it and an infant, or REALLY expensive. Still have 20 weeks...

Yeah I know! It's awfull, I really don't want to spend $600 + on a stroller. But we want one that works with the infant seat we have which is another obstacle! We actually found a good one and played with it in the store and its great, steers really nicely and is very light to push. It folds up small (like folds in half and in half again iykwim) and the seats can go rear, forward or face each other, and it has a universal adaptor that works with our carseat :happydance:
It's this one (only comes in red, but I'm not picky, and its $240 so not too bad price wise):

https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Contours-Options-Tandem-Stroller/dp/B000J2DQPA


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> Strollers are a bit of a nightmare right now!
> It seems like either they are for a toddler who will barely want to be in it and an infant, or REALLY expensive. Still have 20 weeks...
> 
> Yeah I know! It's awfull, I really don't want to spend $600 + on a stroller. But we want one that works with the infant seat we have which is another obstacle! We actually found a good one and played with it in the store and its great, steers really nicely and is very light to push. It folds up small (like folds in half and in half again iykwim) and the seats can go rear, forward or face each other, and it has a universal adaptor that works with our carseat :happydance:
> It's this one (only comes in red, but I'm not picky, and its $240 so not too bad price wise):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Contours-Options-Tandem-Stroller/dp/B000J2DQPAClick to expand...

That's a pretty nice one!
Graco has a few at Babies R Us, best selection I've found so far, and I can use Betty's old car seat.


----------



## pennysbored

Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!


----------



## emmajane

pennysbored said:


> Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!

Congratulations! 

We have ordered this one 

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-aria-twin-pushchair-accessory-pack-toffee/188176000/type-i/ 

I know it is not the prettiest of all of them but it is really practical. A friend of mine has it and it is so light, easy to push, fits through doors and my son isn't squashed in it. :) Plus it is on a deal at the moment.


----------



## pennysbored

emmajane said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> We have ordered this one
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-aria-twin-pushchair-accessory-pack-toffee/188176000/type-i/
> 
> I know it is not the prettiest of all of them but it is really practical. A friend of mine has it and it is so light, easy to push, fits through doors and my son isn't squashed in it. :) Plus it is on a deal at the moment.Click to expand...

Thanks! 

I'm reliant on public transit most of the time, so I am trying to decide if I want a long one or for them to be side by side. Longer would be better for the bus, but side by side would be better for the train. Argh...
I like that one though, where one side is smaller than the other...


----------



## dippy dee

pennysbored said:


> emmajane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> We have ordered this one
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-aria-twin-pushchair-accessory-pack-toffee/188176000/type-i/
> 
> I know it is not the prettiest of all of them but it is really practical. A friend of mine has it and it is so light, easy to push, fits through doors and my son isn't squashed in it. :) Plus it is on a deal at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm reliant on public transit most of the time, so I am trying to decide if I want a long one or for them to be side by side. Longer would be better for the bus, but side by side would be better for the train. Argh...
> I like that one though, where one side is smaller than the other...Click to expand...

This one is brilliant and DOES fit straight onto the walk on buggy friendly bus without any trouble, i had one with my now 3yo and 4yo and it was a god send and very roomy for toddlers, it also folds like a dream.


----------



## dippy dee

forgot to say:wave: i have 9 earth babies :blush: the eldest is 15 and the next 13 after that they are all 15 months apart in age aparet from last who is 2 1/2 years younger. I love having a big family and i love having them so close in age as they all get on so well.


----------



## emmajane

Oh my goodness - that is amazing. You must be a superwoman! I would love to have such a big family but I know I don't have the energy!! 

You used the Mamas and Papas one? And it was good? I haven't unpacked it yet but hopefully I will be pleased with it. My friend loves it and is so light.


----------



## MoonMuffin

pennysbored said:


> Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!

Congrats! :happydance:
I hope I'm having a boy, Kathryn is such a daddy's girl, I want a little mama's boy! Have you thought of names yet?
We've got Zachary Logan for a boy from when we were thinking of names the first time around, but I'm stumped on girls. I've always loved Isabella but since Twilight is so big now DH isn't to keen on it, he thinks everyone will think I named my baby after Bella in the book :dohh:


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I found out yesterday I am having a boy!
> 
> Congrats! :happydance:
> I hope I'm having a boy, Kathryn is such a daddy's girl, I want a little mama's boy! Have you thought of names yet?
> We've got Zachary Logan for a boy from when we were thinking of names the first time around, but I'm stumped on girls. I've always loved Isabella but since Twilight is so big now DH isn't to keen on it, he thinks everyone will think I named my baby after Bella in the book :dohh:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the daddy's girl, Betty is the same with her dad.
And you want to know something funny? OH and I were talking about the name Zachary, too...maybe I should rethink, it seems to be on the collective conscience, hey? Also Johnny (well, John, but Johnny) but thats about it. I found it alot easier with girls names, thats for sure.
That is a good point about the name and the reference on your DH's part though. She'll probably be in class with at least one other...


----------



## MoonMuffin

pennysbored said:


> ]I know what you mean about the daddy's girl, Betty is the same with her dad.
> And you want to know something funny? OH and I were talking about the name Zachary, too...maybe I should rethink, it seems to be on the collective conscience, hey? Also Johnny (well, John, but Johnny) but thats about it. I found it alot easier with girls names, thats for sure.
> That is a good point about the name and the reference on your DH's part though. She'll probably be in class with at least one other...

Yeah we've had Zachary Logan picked out since before we knew that Kathryn was a girl! We still love it and can't find a name that has the same ring to it, it just flows so well with our last name too: Zachary Logan Winston :cloud9:
But I'm still stumped if its a girl :dohh: I have an appointment with my OB on thurs so I guess I'll get my scan date then :happydance:


So how's everyone feeling? I was having a couple days where I had my energy back but I'm waaay tired again this week, I almost fell asleep in the car today :dohh: (luckily I was parked though)


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> ]I know what you mean about the daddy's girl, Betty is the same with her dad.
> And you want to know something funny? OH and I were talking about the name Zachary, too...maybe I should rethink, it seems to be on the collective conscience, hey? Also Johnny (well, John, but Johnny) but thats about it. I found it alot easier with girls names, thats for sure.
> That is a good point about the name and the reference on your DH's part though. She'll probably be in class with at least one other...
> 
> Yeah we've had Zachary Logan picked out since before we knew that Kathryn was a girl! We still love it and can't find a name that has the same ring to it, it just flows so well with our last name too: Zachary Logan Winston :cloud9:
> But I'm still stumped if its a girl :dohh: I have an appointment with my OB on thurs so I guess I'll get my scan date then :happydance:
> 
> 
> So how's everyone feeling? I was having a couple days where I had my energy back but I'm waaay tired again this week, I almost fell asleep in the car today :dohh: (luckily I was parked though)Click to expand...

Hot. Tired. I will say though that I have alot more energy this time around than the first time around with Betty, but I almost wonder if its a thing of necessity more than actually having more energy.
Its sooooo hot here right now, though, both Betty and I are grumpy.
Poor OH.


----------



## heather118

Hiya, just thought i would join you all. I just found out on friday that im expecting #2. My little girl Isabelle is 9 months and im not sure how many weeks i am,cos i cant remember when i had my last AF. I am going to the doctors tomorrow,so hopefully i will find out soon.


----------



## snettyb

I have a quick question ladies. My DS2 is 12 weeks and we are TTC number 3. I have ovulated 3 days ago so if we have caught the eggy i will be 4 weeks pregant and jake will be 14 weeks old! This isn't what concerns me tho, what i wanna know is how do you cope with tiredness and morning sickness etc with a small baby. I suffer badly with morning sickness (historicaly) so i was wondering how you ladies cope? xx


----------



## pennysbored

snettyb said:


> I have a quick question ladies. My DS2 is 12 weeks and we are TTC number 3. I have ovulated 3 days ago so if we have caught the eggy i will be 4 weeks pregant and jake will be 14 weeks old! This isn't what concerns me tho, what i wanna know is how do you cope with tiredness and morning sickness etc with a small baby. I suffer badly with morning sickness (historicaly) so i was wondering how you ladies cope? xx

I had somewhere safe I could put LO near the bathroom for the dirty deeds, the tiredness, well, I just did what needed to be done. I'm not sure if I'm less tired this time around, but I seem to get what needs to happen. But not much more.
I will say that my morning sickness wasn't so bad, though.


----------



## MoonMuffin

snettyb said:


> I have a quick question ladies. My DS2 is 12 weeks and we are TTC number 3. I have ovulated 3 days ago so if we have caught the eggy i will be 4 weeks pregant and jake will be 14 weeks old! This isn't what concerns me tho, what i wanna know is how do you cope with tiredness and morning sickness etc with a small baby. I suffer badly with morning sickness (historicaly) so i was wondering how you ladies cope? xx

Hi! I didn't get such bad morning sickness, so sorry but can't help you there. The tiredness though! It's been tough with me, been sooo tired. You just get through it somehow though, if I'm really tired I'll just tell myself that I can make it till her nap then I'll take a nap too! I've noticed my energy levels start to pick up now though! You just can't get mad at yourself if the house work starts to slide a little. What I'm finding to be the toughest thing is keeping Kathryn entertained, she gets bored easily so I have to take her out somewhere everyday, either to the park or the soft play area at the mall where my DH works.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Oh by the way I had my scan yesterday, and found out we're having a...BOY! I'm beyond thrilled! I would have been happy to have a girl too but boy just felt right. Ultimately I'm just glad that everything looks normal and right on the dates. But have been on cloud 9 since yesterday! I can't stop saying "we're having a son!"


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> Oh by the way I had my scan yesterday, and found out we're having a...BOY! I'm beyond thrilled! I would have been happy to have a girl too but boy just felt right. Ultimately I'm just glad that everything looks normal and right on the dates. But have been on cloud 9 since yesterday! I can't stop saying "we're having a son!"

yay! Congrats!


----------



## MoonMuffin

pennysbored said:


> yay! Congrats!

Thanks! I'm still on cloud 9!


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> yay! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks! I'm still on cloud 9!Click to expand...

How are you feeling these days? Its really amazing how fast this pregnancy is going for me, I just looked at my ticker, 118 days to go! It almost seems obscene how quickly the time is passing.


----------



## snettyb

Hi ladies :hi: My LO is 3 month and i'm 4 weeks preggo. Just wanna know how you's comed with morning sickness/tiredness etc xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

pennysbored said:


> How are you feeling these days? Its really amazing how fast this pregnancy is going for me, I just looked at my ticker, 118 days to go! It almost seems obscene how quickly the time is passing.

I've been feeling hot and very tired and achey. Some days my hip hurts so badly too, I feel like an old lady! 
Yes it's just flying by, it's unreal. 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## MoonMuffin

snettyb said:


> Hi ladies :hi: My LO is 3 month and i'm 4 weeks preggo. Just wanna know how you's comed with morning sickness/tiredness etc xx

Congrats! I don't know how I coped/am copping, you just take it one day at a time. It gets easier when you get to about 20 weeks and get the 2nd tri energy. It helps me that Kathryn sleeps through the night now (except when teething), and since she's active and loves playing by herself a lot so I can put my feet up and get housework done. I also try to nap when she does and go to bed earlier (that one's hard though). I also have an extremely supportive hubby who does a lot for me, including letting me sleep in on his days off and giving me a foot rub most nights. But Kathryn is 11 months old so I have no clue how it'll be for you with a younger baby to look after.


----------



## pennysbored

snettyb said:


> Hi ladies :hi: My LO is 3 month and i'm 4 weeks preggo. Just wanna know how you's comed with morning sickness/tiredness etc xx

I lucked out with the morning sickness, it would hit just occasionally. I did have a good spot to put Betty down though, for when it did strike.
You are about as far along as I was, first tri is the worst, unless your LO is sleeping well, I was ALWAYS exhausted. It got better as she got older, she has become more self entertaining, but now I'm starting to deal with the pains of third tri. 
Its not easy, but like moon muffin says, if you take it a day at a time, you'll do just fine.
If you can give birth, you can do this.


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling these days? Its really amazing how fast this pregnancy is going for me, I just looked at my ticker, 118 days to go! It almost seems obscene how quickly the time is passing.
> 
> I've been feeling hot and very tired and achey. Some days my hip hurts so badly too, I feel like an old lady!
> Yes it's just flying by, it's unreal.
> 
> How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

Same as you, achy, hot, my joints from the waist down are not being very forgiving! I was told to take it easier, HA! I mean, I'm not being obsessive about cleaning or anything, but some stuff just won't wait.
I'm looking forward to giving birth, never thought I'd say that! 
I just want my body back, you know?


----------



## emmajane

Well I'm off to the hospital tomorrow morning for my induction. I'm a few days early as Theo was such a large baby so fingers crossed they are still planning to do it. If baby is born on friday, there will exactly 13 months difference between them! Feels v odd that Theo is not going to be there and I have asked my mum to bring him up to the hospital if things are going slowly - although I did just say to my OH that I am quite looking forward to having some rest at the hospital!! 

Hope all your pregnancies are going smoothly and hopefully I'll be able to let you know how it is having a newborn and a toddler very soon! 
xx


----------



## pennysbored

emmajane said:


> Well I'm off to the hospital tomorrow morning for my induction. I'm a few days early as Theo was such a large baby so fingers crossed they are still planning to do it. If baby is born on friday, there will exactly 13 months difference between them! Feels v odd that Theo is not going to be there and I have asked my mum to bring him up to the hospital if things are going slowly - although I did just say to my OH that I am quite looking forward to having some rest at the hospital!!
> 
> Hope all your pregnancies are going smoothly and hopefully I'll be able to let you know how it is having a newborn and a toddler very soon!
> xx

Good luck!


----------



## MoonMuffin

emmajane said:


> Well I'm off to the hospital tomorrow morning for my induction. I'm a few days early as Theo was such a large baby so fingers crossed they are still planning to do it. If baby is born on friday, there will exactly 13 months difference between them! Feels v odd that Theo is not going to be there and I have asked my mum to bring him up to the hospital if things are going slowly - although I did just say to my OH that I am quite looking forward to having some rest at the hospital!!
> 
> Hope all your pregnancies are going smoothly and hopefully I'll be able to let you know how it is having a newborn and a toddler very soon!
> xx

Aw, hope all goes well! Good luck :D


----------



## Beltane

Just wanted to poke in and say you ladies are doing awesome! I am a twin and it was so comforting growing up to never have to do anything alone. Props to all of you!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OMg I'm soooo glad I found this group, although I could of done with it yesterday when got my shocker :bfp: 

My first born is five now, and my second just turned five months, I well pooed bricks when I first saw that line, thiking OMG how cld we have been so silly, it was just one time, I cannot believe we hit the target tbh!

Now I'm actually smiling about it, and reading about you ladies has made it sound even more positive, i might even phone and tell my Mum. Well in a few weeks, I'm still waiting fto have a mc I know sounds awful, but I'm in so much shock I can't believe its really happening, I've looked for my double buggy and have found one but it's 300.00 eek! Looks like I'll have to sell my silver cross coach pram, as Olivia won't be old enuf for the seat on top she'l still be needding a reclining seat at just fourteen months if comes on time.

I'm actually kind of looking forward to it, although I do suffer from ms, although last pregnancy was more migraines and nausea until 17 weeks, so I will have to see how things go, but thank goodness Olivia is a brilliant sleeper and has an ace routine! Thank lord for mercies.

ANyway I shall be regularly checking this one out, have a feeling it could be a great source of support and info and it's nice to see a few names I recognise too. xxxx


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> OMg I'm soooo glad I found this group, although I could of done with it yesterday when got my shocker :bfp:
> 
> My first born is five now, and my second just turned five months, I well pooed bricks when I first saw that line, thiking OMG how cld we have been so silly, it was just one time, I cannot believe we hit the target tbh!
> 
> Now I'm actually smiling about it, and reading about you ladies has made it sound even more positive, i might even phone and tell my Mum. Well in a few weeks, I'm still waiting fto have a mc I know sounds awful, but I'm in so much shock I can't believe its really happening, I've looked for my double buggy and have found one but it's 300.00 eek! Looks like I'll have to sell my silver cross coach pram, as Olivia won't be old enuf for the seat on top she'l still be needding a reclining seat at just fourteen months if comes on time.
> 
> I'm actually kind of looking forward to it, although I do suffer from ms, although last pregnancy was more migraines and nausea until 17 weeks, so I will have to see how things go, but thank goodness Olivia is a brilliant sleeper and has an ace routine! Thank lord for mercies.
> 
> ANyway I shall be regularly checking this one out, have a feeling it could be a great source of support and info and it's nice to see a few names I recognise too. xxxx

Welcome to the club.:flower: It is a bit of a shock, hey? I TOTALLY didn't expect it, like you say, just one tiny slip up.......
And yeah, strollers are a pain in the ass for this situation. Its all twins or toddlers and new borns. I still haven't found anything, and I've only got 3 months to go. AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
How far along do you think you are anyway?


----------



## pennysbored

Beltane said:


> Just wanted to poke in and say you ladies are doing awesome! I am a twin and it was so comforting growing up to never have to do anything alone. Props to all of you!

I heart you!


----------



## Shinning_Star

only four weeks , added my ticker now! xxx


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> only four weeks , added my ticker now! xxx

You're lucky, I didn't find out till I was almost 9 weeks!
Much morning sickness so far?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Lol in a way wish I hadn't lol less time to worry. very slight nausea but not much at all, not even that hungry tbh. which is strange for me, seeing a was severly sick with first, had and then wiv daughter had nausea from 6dpo.


----------



## pennysbored

Yeah, its a lot to take in at once if you weren't planning on being pregnant again. I wasn't, but you get used to the idea. I'm pretty excited now, TBH I was pretty angry and scared at first. I thought I was just getting my uterus back finally, you know? But hey, a baby is never a bad thing.
And that's great that you are having an easier time now. I've found that its alot easier this time around, too.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I'm excited lol and I've got so long too go, hehe! Although then I think man two lots of bottles, etc. I'm wondering if Olivia will wean herself off bottles like my son did, by thirteen months he just wasn't interested.


----------



## pennysbored

It'll go by quickly. I feel like I just got my:bfp:, and I'm a breath away from being in third tri. Its CRAZY how fast it goes.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi and welcome Shinning_Star! Sorry I'm a bit late on the welcome, we are signing the lease for an apartment next week, but we are also going to a wedding next week where DH is the best man, and it was my birthday on tues so I've been crazy busy! I like the busy-ness though, it's distracting in a good way.
And congrats on your pregnancy! This one was a surprise for me too, I didn't find out untill I was past 8 weeks along though! What a shock, we were using condoms every time and they never broke, so go figure! It'll be tough but I think it'll be worth it when the kids are close and always have someone to play with. I'm excited cause I was an only child so I'm trilled to give Kathryn someone to grow up with :D

How's everyone been feeling?


----------



## Ell87

I had my first two 18 months apart and then had my 2nd and 3rd 1 day short of 12 months apart. I am pregnant with #4 although this will be my biggest age gap of 22 months... 

I love having my kids close in age, I wouldn't change a thing :)

It's strange though that now my 2 girls are not really babies anymore, I find it impossible to imagine what it was like having a baby and being heavily pregnant. I keep looking at the tickers on this thread and thinking how brave everyone is for being pregnant with such young babies!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI,

Back again, well this is a weird pregnancy, my forst I suffered mercilessly with morning sickness in hospital twice, with my daughter was nauseous and had migraines up until week 17 and this one I have nothing no symptoms at all it's scary. 

I do feel a bit sick but am on anti biotics for chest infection and she said it would upset my tummy a bit so the little nasea I do feel could be those, so it's reallt weird and scary, also with my other two I had early scans cs if pain on side, but this time no pain on side either so have to wait for 12 week scan, which gonna be murder if I ahve no symptoms. 

Hows everyone else feeling although I know most are further along.


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> Hi and welcome Shinning_Star! Sorry I'm a bit late on the welcome, we are signing the lease for an apartment next week, but we are also going to a wedding next week where DH is the best man, and it was my birthday on tues so I've been crazy busy! I like the busy-ness though, it's distracting in a good way.
> And congrats on your pregnancy! This one was a surprise for me too, I didn't find out untill I was past 8 weeks along though! What a shock, we were using condoms every time and they never broke, so go figure! It'll be tough but I think it'll be worth it when the kids are close and always have someone to play with. I'm excited cause I was an only child so I'm trilled to give Kathryn someone to grow up with :D
> 
> How's everyone been feeling?

You have been busy! Our birthdays are really close together, virgo's are AWESOME!
I've been okay, I tire out really easily, Betty isn't getting the walks that she is used to, and i feel bad about that, but we still play together a lot, so that's good. Doc has told me to take it easy, considering I am moving at the end of the month, not so easy, but we are hiring movers, so that should help.


----------



## emmajane

Grr - just wrote a huge long post about my birth and coming home from hospital and computer froze. :growlmad:

Anyway, Oliver was finally born on monday 24th August - all healthy and well. Hospital took ages to induce me and I ended up waiting 3 days for a room on labour ward to break my waters and start contractions. Not great to be away from Theo for so long and he was angry with me for a few days when I came home from hospital. :( 

Once it was all started the birth happened a lot quicker than anyone thought. They were due to see how dilated I was at 9pm but by 7pm I was getting v bad breakthrough pain through the epidural so finally checked me at 8pm and said baby was coming. It took me only a couple of pushes for him to come out and actually my OH was the only one in the room as the midwife had gone out to get prepared for the birth! He forgot her name though so was calling out lots of different names trying to get the right one. Was hilarious. 

Theo has been really good with Oliver since we have come home and loves hugging his brother. Generally though, both OH and I have felt really content with life since his birth. We both wanted more children but actually I don't think we will as we both feel our family is complete now and it is such a lovely feeling. :cloud9: All is going surprisingly smoothly but as OH has to go back to work tomorrow, all that could change!! 

Hope all your pregnancies are going well
xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wo must ne incredible feeling to 'know' your family is complete. Luckily I'v not had that seeing as third baby but can't imagine this one being last?

Sounds like once on your way you got there with birth, sounds pretty gd experience.


----------



## snettyb

congrats on the birth of your baby emmajane xx

Well i am feeling sooo tired lately and the nausea on an afternoon is quite bad but apart from that i am doing great. Jake is ever so clingy and twisty atm and it terrifies me the thought of having a clingy twisty baby and and a one year old to look after :blush: Also it worries me how jake will react to a new baby. Kieran is 7 now so he does his own thing so jake is used to having alot of my attention. I know its a bit late to be worrying about these things but i can't help it xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

whoops :blush: i realised i never replied to this! whoopise!! 
anyway, no.2 is an oopsie baby. i was on the pill after having no.1 and got an infection so was on anti-biotics and due to my frazzled new mummy brain, forgot that doc saidtye could stop the pill working.. :blush:

recently found out that number 2 is another boy :D and although i'm worried about how hard its going to be. i really wish January would hurry up so we could meet little man!!!

hope everyone else is doing good! :D xx


----------



## pennysbored

UGHHHHH!!!!!
So DONE being pregnant. My back hurts, I'm cranky, can't sleep, whine whine, complain, complain.

Congrats Emmajane! Hanging out in a hospital room is crappy (I was stuck in a hospital bed OVER CHRISTMAS last year with Betty, and she didn't even get to meet Santa.)
Funny abut the midwife...
Lots of love Ladies!
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## pennysbored

Oh did I mention that my lil' 8 month old is now 24 lbs? Carting around her and a bump sucks. AND everyone seems to think that their weekend of sleeping in a tent is comparable. It sucks. OH is being great though. At least I have that.

Okay, I'm done now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, hope things are tons better! 

I'm feeling fat, ugly, un girlie, and really REALLY MOODY! I've practically ripped my oh's head off. xxxx


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> aww, hope things are tons better!
> 
> I'm feeling fat, ugly, un girlie, and really REALLY MOODY! I've practically ripped my oh's head off. xxxx

Don't feel bad, I've been a screaming banshee too.
At least time is flying by.


----------



## snettyb

OMG i am soooooo tired! Its unreal! I can't grab a nap in the day as Jake only sleeps for 20 mins at a time and i can't have an early night coz he needs a dream feed to get him through the night :hissy: OH is making NO allowances for the fact that i am pregnant. He has been made redundant so is at home atm and he won't put himself out to give me an hours kip and he refuses to do the dream feed (idk why)

I'm looking forward to getting the tiresome 1st tri out of the way and to getting some energy back (for a little while). How are all you guys feeling xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yep same, FAT, TIRED, MOODY. Oh and SICKNESS has kicked in too, as well as my eczema comin up even on my eyes, tell me again why I'm doing this! 

Oh yeah cos F**** up! lol

I am excited abt it all, but my son is going thorugh a bad patch right now and he is so hard to handle, I'm doing my nvq placement in school two full days and I'm just thinking how in the hell am I gonna cope, and more to the point HOW do I stop this happening again when I can't go on the pill, and don't like coils. We used condoms and looked what happened!


----------



## pennysbored

This isn't easy, is it. 
And Snettyb, I'd give your OH a quick kick in the ass, the only reason my OH doesn't help me at night is because he works with power tools all day and has to be alert. But he always helps me when he gets home and on the weekends.Does he at least help around the house?
We'll get through this, ladies. We will. Time passes quickly. It feels like yesterday I took my first test, and here I am 28 weeks along.
I just wish I wasn't moving right now.


----------



## snettyb

well penny, i asked my OH to hoover this afternoon while i went to the shops with Jacob, i came back 2 hours later and he had done fook all. He invited his mother round for a dinner today which i had to stand and cook and then i had to do all the washing up after she left. I only got sat down at 8pm sooooo pissed at him lately. Its not like he has the excuse that he is working since he got laid off, he is so lazy and complains when i say i need to sleep, he thinks i slepp too much!! MEN eh? xx


----------



## pennysbored

Drag him to your next dr/mw appointment, and mention fatigue (without pointing fingers). I found that my OH responded so much better to professional advice than me just saying it.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sad but true, My df is usually fab with preg + letting me sleep, it's other things and yes responds better to a prof, grrr!


----------



## pennysbored

Well, good luck with that. And just think, 2nd tri soon, and more energy!
Hows the morning sickness?


----------



## Shinning_Star

MY ms seriously kicked in these last two days been feeling complete crap all day! I don't know if it's stress related, tiredness related, or just cos i reckon this ones a boy?


----------



## snettyb

Shinning_Star said:


> MY ms seriously kicked in these last two days been feeling complete crap all day! I don't know if it's stress related, tiredness related, or just cos i reckon this ones a boy?

I have had nausea kick in over the last week but i am still counting my blessings as i am normally am hugging the toilet for 12+ weeks so maybe i'm having a girl this time :) xx


----------



## pennysbored

I feel like crap. I'm very tired. I'm wondering if its really true that if it won't kill me it will make me stronger.
I'm done now. How is everyone else?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah ok here, ms not so bad! it's still on and off but I seem to be able to off put it with mints which is nice. But time will tell. I think this ones a boy, but again time will tell, I might be more convinced when have scan. Got my date for first mw app on 20th and scan on 21st October, grr how frustrating, both time gotta trawl over to the hospital, two days in a row you'd think they could of done them together, think I'll be phoning up to try and get mw app moved to just before scan. 

How's everyone else feeling, anyone brought they're double buggy yet?


----------



## snettyb

i'm feeling ok at the minute, tiredness isn't so bad lately. Still no morning sickness to speak of, just a few bouts of nausea.

I dunno if i'm gonna get a double buggy or not. I was thinking about taking turns with the kids using a buggy and wearing one. I have a silvercross 3D so its really versatile and i could just use a stroller for Jacob. Dunno, i haven't decided yet, were going to look at the icandy pear before we decide xx


----------



## Beltane

Ahh- can I come in??? =)


----------



## snettyb

yey come in xx


----------



## Beltane

Yay!


----------



## pennysbored

Beltane said:


> Ahh- can I come in??? =)

Of Course! Come on in! How are you feeling thus far?


----------



## Shinning_Star

OMG beltane!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I cannot believe it, you were just a few months ahead of me! Nice to see youin here and it's so weird so many familiar names. 

LOL what are we like!

Anybody else feeling guilty for saying they weren't happy with this pregnancy at first and even now, I'm happy but now it really could of been a better time and I just feel so guilty everytime I think like that cos I'd be heartbroken should anything happen. 

I think maybe I'm getting to anxious point cos eleven weeks and awaiting scan, so scared will get there and find the worst and feel like it would be my karma for not being entirly happy, albeit still grateful about this baby!


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> OMG beltane!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I cannot believe it, you were just a few months ahead of me! Nice to see youin here and it's so weird so many familiar names.
> 
> LOL what are we like!
> 
> Anybody else feeling guilty for saying they weren't happy with this pregnancy at first and even now, I'm happy but now it really could of been a better time and I just feel so guilty everytime I think like that cos I'd be heartbroken should anything happen.
> 
> I think maybe I'm getting to anxious point cos eleven weeks and awaiting scan, so scared will get there and find the worst and feel like it would be my karma for not being entirly happy, albeit still grateful about this baby!

You want to see upset? Go to the postnatal forum and see if you can look up my Positive Pregnancy Test thread. 
I was right pissed off. I started the thread before I'd even told OH, it was a dark, probably the darkest moment in this pregnancy.
its not just you, and I promise you will start to feel better about it. its a big shock! Good luck on your scan next week!


----------



## pennysbored

Oh yeah, I'm doing the Ask a Mom thing in the Baby club forum about back to back pregnancies, if you want to check it out...


----------



## Beltane

Seriously so glad this group is here. We planned this baby but I just didn't think BAM it would happen so soon! Now I'm a little freaked as I have no idea how to set their room up?! Any ideas?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Can't be as bad as ours, we're gonna have to move again! Poor Olivia is gonna have to be in a bottome bunk as from one!


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi do u mind if i join u ladys?
There is jus over 13 month between DS and DD and we are TTC #3 :blush:
How are u all feeling?


----------



## snettyb

:hi: kirsty!

I'm feeling SHATTERED!!! There are not enough free hours in the day for me to sleep. My 5 month old only sleeps for 30 mins at a time and its not long enough for me to grab a nap :( 

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow, i'm mega excited!! xx


----------



## kirstyderby

snettyb said:


> :hi: kirsty!
> 
> I'm feeling SHATTERED!!! There are not enough free hours in the day for me to sleep. My 5 month old only sleeps for 30 mins at a time and its not long enough for me to grab a nap :(
> 
> Got my 12 week scan tomorrow, i'm mega excited!! xx

Aww hope alll goes well at the scan, r u gonna find out what ur havin at ur 20 week 1?
im lucky both mine sleep through but i still dont go 2 bed :dohh: there is always something that need doing!!! DH is great n helps out loads.


----------



## snettyb

kirstyderby said:


> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kirsty!
> 
> I'm feeling SHATTERED!!! There are not enough free hours in the day for me to sleep. My 5 month old only sleeps for 30 mins at a time and its not long enough for me to grab a nap :(
> 
> Got my 12 week scan tomorrow, i'm mega excited!! xx
> 
> Aww hope alll goes well at the scan, r u gonna find out what ur havin at ur 20 week 1?
> im lucky both mine sleep through but i still dont go 2 bed :dohh: there is always something that need doing!!! DH is great n helps out loads.Click to expand...

Jake sleeps through the night but only cat naps in the day. I'm not sleeping great TBH, apart from needing to pee alot, i'm dreaming nasty stuff and toss and turn for most of the night.

I will be finding out if were on team pink or blue, i'm too nosey not too lol.

Have you started TTC yet? x


----------



## pennysbored

Beltane said:


> Seriously so glad this group is here. We planned this baby but I just didn't think BAM it would happen so soon! Now I'm a little freaked as I have no idea how to set their room up?! Any ideas?

I moved to a bigger place, but I rent so that was a possibility. 
Maybe put new Lo in your room until they start sleeping through? I know that's not exactly romantic, but really, I think you and I both could use some old fashioned birth control...:blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at above!

I'm feeling crappy, been told not to go nto work and rest cos got chest infection and it's really kicked off my asthma. worse than ever before!

Tired, not sleeping through tossing and turning, me and df might as well be next door neighbours for how much we actually civilly talk to one another. 

I'm worried about baby i think cos scan next week and obvs thinking the worst, I haven't felt movement yet although i know early i also remember i felt it quite earlyn with my two.

oh well, huge hugs to all


----------



## kirstyderby

snettyb said:


> kirstyderby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snettyb said:
> 
> 
> :hi: kirsty!
> 
> I'm feeling SHATTERED!!! There are not enough free hours in the day for me to sleep. My 5 month old only sleeps for 30 mins at a time and its not long enough for me to grab a nap :(
> 
> Got my 12 week scan tomorrow, i'm mega excited!! xx
> 
> Aww hope alll goes well at the scan, r u gonna find out what ur havin at ur 20 week 1?
> im lucky both mine sleep through but i still dont go 2 bed :dohh: there is always something that need doing!!! DH is great n helps out loads.Click to expand...
> 
> Jake sleeps through the night but only cat naps in the day. I'm not sleeping great TBH, apart from needing to pee alot, i'm dreaming nasty stuff and toss and turn for most of the night.
> 
> I will be finding out if were on team pink or blue, i'm too nosey not too lol.
> 
> Have you started TTC yet? xClick to expand...

In our 2nd month TTC...

Goin to the loo all the time is 1 thing 1 haven't missed lol but its all worth it!!!


----------



## snettyb

:hi: come join the other crazy ladies :rofl: How you feeling?


----------



## LB&bump

Just calling in to say well done to all you brave ladies!! I'm quite jealous actually!! I always wanted to have babies close together. When I got pregnant with my 4th, I was planning on having another straight after, yet my 4th happened to be twins haha! Decided against having twins and another so soon after! Good luck when all your babies arrive :) x


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hi everyone :)

Pennysbored pointed me in the direction of this group, so thought I'd join in for a chat and to introduce myself...

My name's Kim, I'm 25 and my husband (Keith) is 35. Keith's 11-year-old son (Dan) lives with us on a permanent basis and we also have a 10-month-old son (Harry - DOB 15/12/08) together. Keith didn't want to have a huge gap between our children, as he didn't want to be "an old dad"!! So we decided when Harry was about 6 months old that we'd start trying for our second child together... The following month we had our BFP :) So when our second child is born (due 26 April), Harry will be 16-months-old and Dan will be 12.

My pregnancy with Harry was fairly straight-forward, apart from the fact that he was 2-weeks over-due. I ended up being induced and eventually had Harry 16-days late by emergency C-Section (Harry was back to back and after 15-hours of drip-induced labour I'd gone from 8cm back to 6cm!!!).

However, things aren't quite so straight-forward this time. I had a fairly heavy bleed at the weekend and at our dating scan on Monday I was told that I have a low-lying placenta. I'm suffering from all-day sickness, all-day everyday!!! Harry's only just started sleeping through the night, so I'm still trying to catch up on being so tired... It's all good fun :)

Anyway, I've only read the first couple of pages on this thread, so I'll post this and then get back to reading the rest of it.

Kim xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Ugh sorry I've not kept up ladies, I've been so crazy busy! We moved though!!!! It's soooo lovely being in our own place, and now we are finally finished unpacking and putting everything away. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> Ugh sorry I've not kept up ladies, I've been so crazy busy! We moved though!!!! It's soooo lovely being in our own place, and now we are finally finished unpacking and putting everything away.
> How is everyone doing?

I was wondering where you were. I just moved too, I procrastinate putting things away by being on here...


----------



## kimmyjane84

We moved 2 months ago and still don't have everything packed away!!! But the boxes we haven't unpacked can't be that important because I'm not missing anything (yet!!).


----------



## OskisMum

The door creaks open>>>

hi everyone, I'm amanda mum to 8 month old oscar and 7 weeks pg with #2. 

This one was planned and oscar was an oopsie baby. 

Feeling exhausted already and MS is starting too. Oscar slept through from an early age but is now waking all the time, last night he was awake for 3 hours abd it's wearing me out! He is teething but it's never been this bad before

DH has been great he takes Oscar out so that I can get some rest at the weekends although I can't seem to stop doing housework in this time. 

Like some others we are wondering if we shoulda waited a while longer before ttc, we are so glad were pg again but soooooooooooooo tired too lol

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## pennysbored

OskisMum said:


> The door creaks open>>>
> 
> hi everyone, I'm amanda mum to 8 month old oscar and 7 weeks pg with #2.
> 
> This one was planned and oscar was an oopsie baby.
> 
> Feeling exhausted already and MS is starting too. Oscar slept through from an early age but is now waking all the time, last night he was awake for 3 hours abd it's wearing me out! He is teething but it's never been this bad before
> 
> DH has been great he takes Oscar out so that I can get some rest at the weekends although I can't seem to stop doing housework in this time.
> 
> Like some others we are wondering if we shoulda waited a while longer before ttc, we are so glad were pg again but soooooooooooooo tired too lol
> 
> hugs to all xxxxx

welcome to the club...


----------



## Shinning_Star

Anyway getting a sense of dread everytime they asee a new born, I have mates just had babies and all I can think about is the anic I'll be feeling when this one arrives!


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Anyway getting a sense of dread everytime they asee a new born, I have mates just had babies and all I can think about is the anic I'll be feeling when this one arrives!

I'm kinda getting excited! My friend came over with her 5 wek old the other day, it made me feel all mushy.
I'm still far from ready. Still have boy clothes to buy, along with another crib.


----------



## snettyb

Oh god i'm getting a right belly on me now!! My trousers are tight and i'm feeling like a whale! I seen a new born yesterday and the lass was saying how tired she is and that the baby gets up loads through the night and the reality of having another baby hit me hard in the face!!

I know its gonna be really tough but i make myself feel better by thinking that once the LO is about a year old, they will pretty much entertain each other (hopefully) its just getting past that first year that scares the hell outta me.

Hows everyone doing? I'm starting to get a little bit of energy back now but still super tired by supper time :( xx


----------



## OskisMum

I do that too, I'm pretty sure as we get closer to the new arrival our LO's will be a little wiser and easier to deal with. 

Sometimes I feel like I can't cope with one let alone two but that's normally when I'm really tired ie most of the time right now lol

in my heart of hearts I know it'll be ok but very tough for a while, we've had so much thrown at us this year with bereavement, moving house, redundancy, DHs business going bust and me being in a major car accident that I'm pretty sure we'll cope just fine with another baby.

When I see a newborn I go all goey but I'm sure that'll change as the pregnancy progresses. 

Feeling much more positive today and not as sick, caught up on a bit of sleep last night too so feeling more human again.


----------



## pennysbored

Hundreds of thousands of women have been in our shoes, we are going to be fine. I mean, look at how many of us there are on here alone?
And I think you should be able to look forward to second tri, I felt a lot better. Third tri now....
Only 47 days left...


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well I had my scan today! Kinda all sinks in doesn't it! ot sure boy or girl now! LOL

Feeling a bit better, not so naseous although still spouts on and off, but yes fear still spreads through me when i see a newborn. However MW said that by time Olivia's 12 months she won't be so dependant and soemtimes thats hard to think about.

hope everyone else is good.


----------



## pennysbored

I AM SO SICK OF BEING PREGNANT!
That's all. Almost done, though. Almost done...


----------



## snettyb

Aww hun, :hugs: the finish line is in sight now. I'm dreading being heavily pregnant, how the hell am i gonna get jake into his car seat in the back of my tiny cleo lol and how am i gonna roll around the floor and play with him? How are you managing with a big bump hun? xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yep it's poo! I'm not far gone, but we've had to lower Olivia's cot and now (cos we don't have a drop down side I struggle already putting her to bed.

The things we do!


----------



## kimmyjane84

Shinning_Star said:


> Yep it's poo! I'm not far gone, but we've had to lower Olivia's cot and now (cos we don't have a drop down side I struggle already putting her to bed.
> 
> The things we do!

I've got the exact same problem - Harry's seems to be getting heavier by the hour, even though his weight is currently static.


----------



## snettyb

I keep getting a kinda muscle pulling pain at the base of my left shoulder blade, i'm pretty sure it because of the relaxin hormine that pregnancy produces. Its making lifting jake up a nightmare. I have been plagued with a migrane for the last 2 days and i feel like crawling under a rock and sleeping for a while, not a happy bunny this week :( xx


----------



## pennysbored

I had my baby.


----------



## pennysbored

pennysbored said:


> I AM SO SICK OF BEING PREGNANT!
> That's all. Almost done, though. Almost done...

How little did I know...


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww congratulations when how what happened where's borth story!

xxx


----------



## snettyb

Wow congrats Penny! Can't wait to hear your birth story. Hope your well xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

pennysbored said:


> I had my baby.

Congratulations hunni xx

Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## kirstyderby

pennysbored said:


> I had my baby.

 :happydance: Congrats hun, hope u n LO r doin o.k? x


----------



## heather118

Hiya, ive not been on here for a while, i cant remember if i introduced myself propery. 
My dd turn't 1 on the 22nd oct, and i am nearly 20 weeks with baby 2.
My name is Laura, im 21 and married to kevin who is 33. We dont find out the sex until the 24th of Nov. This pregnancy has been completely different to my first.


----------



## pennysbored

kirstyderby said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby.
> 
> :happydance: Congrats hun, hope u n LO r doin o.k? xClick to expand...

So far I've had Oh home with me, which is great as I am trying to breastfeed and really need to focus on Vincent.
Betty loves her little brother, though! 
I forgot how newborns are up half the night, hopefully I can work out just how to nap with the LO's during the day.
There are spare moments, although far and few between, so I have showered, and I am eating enough. Probably better than I did with Betty by herself.
Also fighting a little jaundice with Vincent, doing it the old fashioned way (skin to skin, Vitamin D supplements, the odd formula top up to really ensure he is getting enough food, and keeping the blinds open for old fashioned UV rays).
So far we are all alive! YAY!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies... what would you class as a back to back pregnacy's???? Layla is 6 months old and we going to start trying when she is 10 months old :( Does that count??? lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww thats wonderful to hear am glad the start has gotten off to a good start.

It's lovely how you say Betty is responding to Vincent, I was a bit concerned about this being as Olivia will be thirteen months can't imagine what will go through her head? 

It looks like I might have SPD, which is not good. It's painful but managable at mo I'm just worried it's gonna get worse as pregnancy moves further along.


----------



## pennysbored

mummy to be said:


> Hey there ladies... what would you class as a back to back pregnacy's???? Layla is 6 months old and we going to start trying when she is 10 months old :( Does that count??? lol

Absolutely! Welcome!


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Awww thats wonderful to hear am glad the start has gotten off to a good start.
> 
> It's lovely how you say Betty is responding to Vincent, I was a bit concerned about this being as Olivia will be thirteen months can't imagine what will go through her head?
> 
> It looks like I might have SPD, which is not good. It's painful but managable at mo I'm just worried it's gonna get worse as pregnancy moves further along.

That sucks. I know with Betty my joints really really hurt, it never got that bad, though. I did get carpal tunnel with her, but I could still cope with day to day stuff. It was hard because she was so heavy (28 lbs as of Friday! Geezz....)

The thing is with Betty is she doesn't get mad at him, but she is pretty pissed at me. Its still pretty new, so I'm hoping she gets over the idea, time will tell. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
Not sure if i posted in here already but thought i would pop back and see how everyone is getting on.
Many Congratultaions Pennysbored!!!! 
Well i have a 10 months old daughter and found out 2 weeks ago that i am expecting twins! They will be due in April/May so Lexie will be just 16 months old. 
Was totally excited at the thought of having another so close to her, but now i feel petrified! I think twins would be hard work on their own let alone with an older baby as well. 
I also feel like i'm having a rough ride in this pregnancy. I have severe ms, bordering on hypermesis, sciatica, and the most excrutiating back and hip pain. I am so so so so tired that i am not functioning at all well on 'normal' things! 
I am over-joyed at the thought of the twins but i feel so guilty that i am letting my daughter and husband down at the minute! 
Lexie has been up all night and i have had a total of 3 hours broken sleep, and i have to go to work in a couple of hours! 
I'm so sorry to come in here and moan but really needed to talk with people who were feeling the same. Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, I can understand your fear, I'm terrified too, but from what I've heard abt twins is they're pretty adaptable and entertain one another and generally happy to take turns. I guess it's all down to getting a routine going. 
I don't know how to advise you as I'm worried about coping with one so close to Olivia and two other kids three if you count DF.
I think it's just a case of taking al the support you can and not being ashamed or worried about asking for help, as in the pregnancy to.

I can compleltly sympathise witht the pain, I don't wanna wish my pregnancy along as this wil be my last, butI just wish it was closer to the end!

Huge hugs, and good luck to all.


----------



## pennysbored

malpal said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not sure if i posted in here already but thought i would pop back and see how everyone is getting on.
> Many Congratultaions Pennysbored!!!!
> Well i have a 10 months old daughter and found out 2 weeks ago that i am expecting twins! They will be due in April/May so Lexie will be just 16 months old.
> Was totally excited at the thought of having another so close to her, but now i feel petrified! I think twins would be hard work on their own let alone with an older baby as well.
> I also feel like i'm having a rough ride in this pregnancy. I have severe ms, bordering on hypermesis, sciatica, and the most excrutiating back and hip pain. I am so so so so tired that i am not functioning at all well on 'normal' things!
> I am over-joyed at the thought of the twins but i feel so guilty that i am letting my daughter and husband down at the minute!
> Lexie has been up all night and i have had a total of 3 hours broken sleep, and i have to go to work in a couple of hours!
> I'm so sorry to come in here and moan but really needed to talk with people who were feeling the same. Thanks for listening xxx

Thanks so much! 
Twins huh? Shit. (sorry for the language :blush:) But you will be okay. Its not as bad as you think. I know I'm not even two weeks in, and I have had help at home. The best advice I can give is stock up on coffee. Do you plan on breastfeeding? That has been kinda tough as OH can't help much on that front. I know what you mean about feeling like you are letting your family down, but you aren't. Your LO doesn't know any better, and your husband can develop a bond with his daughter that most daddy's don't get. Try to look at it that way.
I hope your MS subsides, and invest in some epsom salts. They were a godsend for me as far as joint pain goes.
Come back often! All of us ladies are in this together!


----------



## malpal

Thanks so much for the messages. 
I think i just need to learn to accept help! I find it so hard to let anyone do anything other than my dh! 
Pennysbored, yes i really did want to bf this time if only for thinking that if i can get the hang of doing 2 at a time, night feeds will be alot easier. However am under no illusion that i may had to do some bottles.
How is Vincent settling in? and of course how is Betty adapting to her new brother? 

I guess it's part of being a mother that you expect yourself to be able to do multiple tasks and still look fab at the end! 
On that note to the ironing board I go!
Thanks again ladies xx


----------



## pennysbored

malpal said:


> Thanks so much for the messages.
> I think i just need to learn to accept help! I find it so hard to let anyone do anything other than my dh!
> Pennysbored, yes i really did want to bf this time if only for thinking that if i can get the hang of doing 2 at a time, night feeds will be alot easier. However am under no illusion that i may had to do some bottles.
> How is Vincent settling in? and of course how is Betty adapting to her new brother?
> 
> I guess it's part of being a mother that you expect yourself to be able to do multiple tasks and still look fab at the end!
> On that note to the ironing board I go!
> Thanks again ladies xx


You ABSOLUTELY need to take help when it is offered. Especially with two. Its a hard lesson I've learned in the past couple weeks. 
The football hold is great for two babies, when Betty was in the NICU there were a couple sets of twins there, and both those moms got the hang of it. You will too!

Betty is doing well, she got he H1N1 last week, so she was pretty grumpy. I'm not looking forward to Betty getting her one year shots the same time as Vincent getting his 2 month shots (my god, I still have a hard time with the fact that they are 10 months apart...its so surreal.) And aside from the lack of sleep that comes with a brand new baby, I'm still alive and kicking.


----------



## snettyb

so pleased your doing well penny. Your an inspiration to us all, and you are proving that it can be done. You've made me feel a hell of alot better about having 2 kids under 1 xx


----------



## malpal

I totally agree! Thanks penny xx


----------



## pennysbored

How is everyone?


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,
Not had chance 2 come on much lately.
Pennysbored u seem 2 be gettin on great, i know how hard it can be at times but like u say we are all still alive, lol. 
Hope everyone is o.k?


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies. Just wondering if any of you have had c-sections and then conceived shortly after and how it turned out? I have heard you should wait at least 12 months for the scar to fully heal. I am planning on waiting a year before ttc, but was curious how others have gotten on?


----------



## kimmyjane84

jodi_19 said:


> Hey Ladies. Just wondering if any of you have had c-sections and then conceived shortly after and how it turned out? I have heard you should wait at least 12 months for the scar to fully heal. I am planning on waiting a year before ttc, but was curious how others have gotten on?

I had to have an emergency C-Section with my son (now 11 months old) and I'm expecting again in April 2010. There will be 16 months between them, so we conceived when Harry was 7 months old. So far I've had no problems and when I saw the consultant he was happy for us to try for a VBAC this time.


----------



## pennysbored

Just wanted to let you ladies know that as of this week, I got my pre-pregnancy energy back. I'm pretty pleased about that. I'm still pretty tired because of being up 4 times during the night, but I'm still doing okay. When I was pregnant this second time, I didn't feel like I was ever going to be able to get anything done. So far my children are fed and dry, my dishes are done and my laundry is caught up. Still a little cluttery around the house, but hygiene levels are good.
And I am breastfeeding, to top it all off. 
Next step, lose the 70 lbs I gained being pregnant two times in a row. Down about 27 lbs already, so I am on the right track, but I'd like to be beach friendly by summer. It is possible, dammit.
Any body talk to Alice and Bump? She's due right away...


----------



## snettyb

Alice had her baby on her due date on the loo at home bless her. It was very fast! Both mum and baby are doing well. (i got the info from another pregnancy forum, different user name but i'm sure its the same alice were talking about)

Your doing great penny! xx


----------



## pennysbored

snettyb said:


> Alice had her baby on her due date on the loo at home bless her. It was very fast! Both mum and baby are doing well. (i got the info from another pregnancy forum, different user name but i'm sure its the same alice were talking about)
> 
> Your doing great penny! xx

Really? Is everyone alright?


----------



## snettyb

Both mum and baby are doing great! She had to go to hospital for some stitches and she just got home last night. I'm sure she'll be online soon xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

Is anyone else still feeling like having two babies so close together is going to be too much?? I can't get ANYTHING done with just Harry, let alone two little ones... He's doing my head in at the moment - He's clingy, he wants my attention ALL the time and when I do decide to do something for myself (like even going to the toilet) he screams the house down. I feel like it's a constant battle between me and him to get anything done. My housework isn't being done, I barely manage to eat enough for myself, let alone bump, and my patience with Harry are pretty much non-existant!!! Top that all off with the fact that he's STILL not sleeping through the night and you've got one VERY unhappy mum :(

Sorry to moan, but I just feel like all of this needs to be said... And it's not like I've got anyone else to talk to :(


----------



## JollynCorey

hey can i join you girls..... im pregnant now and lil man is 3 months... really want to tandem feed them both has anyone else been successful in doing this x


----------



## pennysbored

kimmyjane84 said:


> Is anyone else still feeling like having two babies so close together is going to be too much?? I can't get ANYTHING done with just Harry, let alone two little ones... He's doing my head in at the moment - He's clingy, he wants my attention ALL the time and when I do decide to do something for myself (like even going to the toilet) he screams the house down. I feel like it's a constant battle between me and him to get anything done. My housework isn't being done, I barely manage to eat enough for myself, let alone bump, and my patience with Harry are pretty much non-existant!!! Top that all off with the fact that he's STILL not sleeping through the night and you've got one VERY unhappy mum :(
> 
> Sorry to moan, but I just feel like all of this needs to be said... And it's not like I've got anyone else to talk to :(

Its not easy, but one thing that is so easy to forget is that when you aren't pregnant, you have more energy. When you aren't pregnant, you don't have hormones making you really impatient. 
I'm finding that I'm actually getting more done now that Vincent is born than I did before.
:hugs: KimmyJane84. Not only will the dust settle, it will get wiped up in good time. And stop and eat even if Harry is screaming. Its best for all three of you.


----------



## pennysbored

JollynCorey said:


> hey can i join you girls..... im pregnant now and lil man is 3 months... really want to tandem feed them both has anyone else been successful in doing this x

Glad you found this.


----------



## kimmyjane84

Thanks Penny.

Feeling a little better today, think I was just having a bad day yesterday. Going to make sure that I make a point of stopping for food and also going to start getting Harry's bedtime issues sorted prior to having little one...

Going to (try to) stop looking at the bad side of it all and start being more pro-active :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey well i'm defo NOT loving this pregnancy! lol I actually got to enjoy it with Olivia, but this time, it's awful! Not that I'm not grateful.

Does Harry have a proper bedtime routine, I know you prob had it mentioned so manytimes but i find it really does make a difference.


----------



## kimmyjane84

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey well i'm defo NOT loving this pregnancy! lol I actually got to enjoy it with Olivia, but this time, it's awful! Not that I'm not grateful.
> 
> Does Harry have a proper bedtime routine, I know you prob had it mentioned so manytimes but i find it really does make a difference.

No, not really... It's something I'm starting to do now though because I'm just so sick of all the bedtime hassle :( The problem is, I get VERY little help from my hubby at bedtime (unless it's after about 9/9:30pm when he's chilled out after work), so trying to fit everything in is becomming more and more difficult :( BUT having said that, I'm determind to get something sorted ASAP :)

I've suffered more with this pregnancy as well by the way :(


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi girls. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. LO is 7 weeks old and we had a bit of a mad moment 12 days ago and didn't use a condom oops. Sounds silly but been feeling how I did when I was first pregnant with James. Added to that I've been a bit nauseous last 2 days. Too early to test really and also don't have the guts to do it lol.


----------



## JollynCorey

i just need a rant!!!! well LO is 15 weeks and is so perfect. but OH is pissing me off.... wont do anythiing im so tired and he is lay asleep on the sofa whilst im trying to do his washing.... cook tea ... feed LO and put him to bed!!!


----------



## kimmyjane84

JollynCorey said:


> i just need a rant!!!! well LO is 15 weeks and is so perfect. but OH is pissing me off.... wont do anythiing im so tired and he is lay asleep on the sofa whilst im trying to do his washing.... cook tea ... feed LO and put him to bed!!!

My LO is a year old in 11 days and I've got the same problem :( I can't take it much longer, I'm doing everything while he just does as he pleases... Proper getting me down, to the point where I'm starting to have SERIOUS doubts over having another baby and probably still won't get any help :(


----------



## JollynCorey

i get what you mean its hard on my own ... and will be even harder with 2 kids... im so scared. xxx


----------



## kimmyjane84

JollynCorey said:


> i get what you mean its hard on my own ... and will be even harder with 2 kids... im so scared. xxx

We will all be fine hunni - One look at our beautiful children and they just remind us how great they are and why we're doing all of this :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

I did it with my son alone, it's never as bad as you think, and sometimes men just need a kick up the arse to realise what they're doing. I say run out on them, I know easier said than done, but it sometimes really gets them thinking whn they have to cope themselves.

Bedtime routine really helps, and I know it's hard but I even made sure both my kids had clothes on daytime and bodysuits/babygros at night from day one! and touch wood they slet through from 4 weeks both of them, my sons bedtime is a bit random right now but he's a bit manic right now and testing boundaries but up until he went to school he'd be in bed on time and even take himself to bed

I bathed my son every night, he'd have a bottle last thing, and up to bed in his cot, in his own room. I don't think it matter what you do just as long as there is a definate thing or things you do come nighttime. I hope things are settled for you and all oh's start to do their bit. Mind mines no where near as good this time round as he was the first time round.

Pregnancy, man it's still weird, I don't feel pregnant but I'm suffering immensely with pain in boobs, tummy and obvs spd pain this time round. SO I think thats what makes it soo sucky I don't feel pregnant, and haven't felt baby move yet, I have had found the heartbeat though on myhome doppler, I have midwife fri so I will mention it again. I just have agonisiing pain! hgh bp and feel and look fat!

Hey ho, lol i should be getting induction so over half way now!


----------



## kimmyjane84

Well I've taken your advice and started my own bedtime routine for Harry... It's still a little random and he's not yet going to sleep without playing up, but we have had 3 nights of him sleeping from about 10:30 ish to 12 ish and then after giving him his dummy back he will sleep through to 6:30-8:30 ish depending on what's going on in the house with people getting ready for work etc.

Really pleased with myself for making the effort to do it, and after his bath each night, I'm handing him over to his dad for bottle and bed so that I can get a shower and chill out for a while... So it's even better for me. Plus I think it's nice for Keith to spend a bit of time with him, especially now he's back to work full-time.

I know, I'ts not perfect yet (need him to learn to go to sleep without hubby hugging him to sleep) but it's better than it was and I think he's done really well considering he has a rather yucky cold!!

Got our anomaly scan on Friday (can't wait!!) so will have to keep you posted on how that goes. A little worried though, as I'm getting pains where my c-section scar is :( But we're also seeing the consultant on Friday, so hopefully he can help.

Starting to feel a little better about things now :) xx


----------



## Peanut78

jodi_19 said:


> Hey Ladies. Just wondering if any of you have had c-sections and then conceived shortly after and how it turned out? I have heard you should wait at least 12 months for the scar to fully heal. I am planning on waiting a year before ttc, but was curious how others have gotten on?

Hi ladies, I am not pg, but am thinking of ttc in a few months. Am following your thread to see how your pg's are progressing and experience with two young children :flower:

I also had an emergency c- section, asked my obstetrician about ttc, she said best to wait for the first 3 months then it's fine. I think that was also more related to giving your body some time to recover from the last pg rather than incision healing....

xx


----------



## pennysbored

Peanut78 said:


> jodi_19 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. Just wondering if any of you have had c-sections and then conceived shortly after and how it turned out? I have heard you should wait at least 12 months for the scar to fully heal. I am planning on waiting a year before ttc, but was curious how others have gotten on?
> 
> Hi ladies, I am not pg, but am thinking of ttc in a few months. Am following your thread to see how your pg's are progressing and experience with two young children :flower:
> 
> I also had an emergency c- section, asked my obstetrician about ttc, she said best to wait for the first 3 months then it's fine. I think that was also more related to giving your body some time to recover from the last pg rather than incision healing....
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I can't speak for c-sections, but I will tell you that it can be very hard on your body. I had a lot of joint pain in my hips and knees (still do), I ended up with GD because of the extra weight I was carrying from my first pregnancy, Vincent came at 35 weeks (and for no obvious reason, I think my body was just trying to tell me that it was done), and my daughter doesn't really get the attention she still needs. 
Granted, my pregnancy wasn't planned, and they were really close together, but I think people should give their bodies time to recoup.
That said, everyone is different. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hiya,

Just a quick one to say that all went well with our scan. The sonographer said that all the measurements were good and that the baby looks nice and healthy. She also told us that we are expecting a girl!!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kim xx


----------



## pennysbored

kimmyjane84 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quick one to say that all went well with our scan. The sonographer said that all the measurements were good and that the baby looks nice and healthy. She also told us that we are expecting a girl!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Kim xx

Best of both worlds! Its great, huh? The only thing that bugged me was having to buy all new clothes. 
Didn't bug me that much, though...
:coffee:Minus the reading, add a baby on my boob and another eating something off the ground and you've got me.:dohh:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey ladies, 

Glad to see your taking to vincent and Betty so well, you sound like a natural. 

I'm in agony and definately second giving your boyd time to recoup, cos thi pregnancy is miserable cos of the pain, pelvic girdle pain, and everything else, plus feel fat all the time cos again didn't loose weight from Olivia. PLus I still can't feel baby moving so it kinda makes it harde3r to justify feeling so crap all the time! 

HAHA but on a positive note, hmmmmmmmmm,, think think think lol I'm coming round to the ideaof having another one! 

Penny when did you feel vincent move, cos I keep being fobbed off being told it's the fact I'm bigger, it's the fact my tummy muscles are already stretched! What I want to know is if thats so how come I can feel braxton hicks then? Surely thats all to do with the insides as well!


----------



## kimmyjane84

pennysbored said:


> kimmyjane84 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quick one to say that all went well with our scan. The sonographer said that all the measurements were good and that the baby looks nice and healthy. She also told us that we are expecting a girl!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Kim xx
> 
> Best of both worlds! Its great, huh? The only thing that bugged me was having to buy all new clothes.
> Didn't bug me that much, though...
> :coffee:Minus the reading, add a baby on my boob and another eating something off the ground and you've got me.:dohh:Click to expand...

As we only plan to have 2 children, it's nice that we'll have one of each, especially as Keith already has a son. It will be the first girl born on Keith's father's side of the family for 20 years!! Keith's brother has a son, Keith has Dan and Harry already and Keith has no sisters, so Keith's mum is over-the-moon too. But there's loads of girls on my side of the family, so won't be quite as special. We're just happy that everything looks good on the scan :)


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Penny when did you feel vincent move, cos I keep being fobbed off being told it's the fact I'm bigger, it's the fact my tummy muscles are already stretched! What I want to know is if thats so how come I can feel braxton hicks then? Surely thats all to do with the insides as well!

It was pretty early actually. Like 13 weeks? Perhaps your placenta is in the way?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I had that with Olivia very early movments and full on kicks by 17 weeks, both of my babies had anterior placenta's so can't work it out! Might pop to the doctor this week!


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Yeah I had that with Olivia very early movments and full on kicks by 17 weeks, both of my babies had anterior placenta's so can't work it out! Might pop to the doctor this week!

Any updates? I haven't been online much over the past few days...


----------



## Shinning_Star

Didn't go docs, baby started kicking big time. To point OH could feel them but gone quiet again for two days. Scan is on thurs so we shall see. How's betty + vincent doing?


----------



## TigerLady

Hi, Ladies :wave:

I haven't had time to read the entire thread yet... but am going to try in the next couple of days. Right now I think I just need some support.

My story:
We were TTC for 6 months before I got pg with Otter. He was born 20 July 2009. I have been exclusively BFing since day one. I started getting AF back when Otter was 14 weeks, so knew I was fertile. I was too afraid to go on hormonal BC because I didn't want it interferring with BFing.

I tried VCF for a bit, but was rubbish at getting it there in time. :shy: I finally decided to talk to doc about a non hormonal IUD (appt for that is tomorrow. :dohh: ).

I started BBT charting last month in the hopes of figuring out my cycle to avoid another pg (we were going to TTC again starting when Otter was about a year old).

Well, I thought O was coming, but wasn't sure. DH got a bit..erm... frisky one night. I said, "This is dangerous." But neither of us thought to say "Well, let's not then." :haha:

:bfp: this morning. :shock: :argh:

They will be 14 months apart.

I'm terrified for so many reasons. I can't even get my head around it. :nope:

Right now my biggest fear is drying up. I want to keep BFing Otter and let him self wean.

Oh, man, I am just all over the place! :wacko:


----------



## malpal

Oh hun, 
Firstly congratulations! 
I found it great that there were so many people in the same situation, either planned or unplanned.
We had planned for our 2nd close in age but we had the shock of our lives to find that number 2 was infact number 2 & 3! Lexie will be 16 months when the twins arrive. 
I have got over the shock and am now looking forward. Reading peoples posts in here makes me believe that yes i can do it.
I'm sorry i don't have any experiance with the bf'ing, but hopefully someone else will. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

Thank you, hon!!

Actually, twins is another fear of mine. :shock: They tend to run in both families... and DH said the next will be twins -- always said that... and he tends to be strangely right about those things...

And my bfp was very very dark this morning. :argh: I am only about 15dpo -- I didn't get a bfp with Otter until 18dpo and it was still very faint. 

:shock:
:shock:


----------



## malpal

TigerLady said:


> Thank you, hon!!
> 
> Actually, twins is another fear of mine. :shock: They tend to run in both families... and DH said the next will be twins -- always said that... and he tends to be strangely right about those things...
> 
> And my bfp was very very dark this morning. :argh: I am only about 15dpo -- I didn't get a bfp with Otter until 18dpo and it was still very faint.
> 
> :shock:
> :shock:

Awww don't worry hun, you can join my club if it's twins!! xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

How soon can you tell twins for sure on a scan? Do you know?


----------



## pennysbored

TigerLady said:


> And my bfp was very very dark this morning. :argh: I am only about 15dpo -- I didn't get a bfp with Otter until 18dpo and it was still very faint.
> 
> :shock:
> :shock:

Don't worry about that being twins, mine came up darker and faster than the control line. And I only had one.
Welcome to the club!


----------



## malpal

to reassure you even more. my line took ages to be dark, it was very faint for a long time. We found out at a 10 week scan xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Oh good! thank you!

I kinda always wanted twins, though. :blush: But not sure now that I will have a 14 month old, too! :rofl:


----------



## PitBullMommy

So, Charlotte was planned, VERY planned, clomid and everything. Austin...yea...oops! We were using protection and everything, lol. Been intersting having them so close together, but now that he is doing a bit more they entertain eachother a bit!


----------



## pennysbored

PitBullMommy said:


> So, Charlotte was planned, VERY planned, clomid and everything. Austin...yea...oops! We were using protection and everything, lol. Been intersting having them so close together, but now that he is doing a bit more they entertain eachother a bit!

 I was hoping you would find us here! I remember talking to you when I first got pregnant, you had your LO and kinda disappeared.
How old are you LO's again? I'm kinda curious how/when they are going to start getting along, Betty is really into Vincent, but he is still so young, and I am scared she'll hurt him by accident.
How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI

I think all those feelings are sooo common, I even considered a termination but on realisation nkew I couldn't do it I was terrified, we cldn't be in a wrose place financially, our relationship is pear shaped cos of the lovely spd that has come with this pregnancy and top be honest I'm still scared sensless on how I'll ever manage! 

Inspite of it all I love this litle slip and well I guess time will tell how we cope with it, but quite a few people have told me yes it's hard but not as hard as you think it'd be. My daughter will be just over 12 months when this one arrives. But here we go as one women said would you have an abortion NO then suck it up and get on iwth it, and although it's a bit harsh and couls be taken the wrong way she is right.

So how;s things in this little world of mine, tbh lol falling apart, but one can hope we'll get through. This spd sincerely sucks and I hate the fact I'm not getting to spend the much needed time with Olivia before this next one comes along, I just hope come April my arms are big enough cos I know my heart is!


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: SS. I am sure it will work out. Why? Because it has to!

I got super sick yesterday so the OB had me in for a scan this morning. Meerkat is looking remarkably good. She's in the right place, saw the sac.. the very start of a fetal pole and even the very early start of a heartbeat. :shock: This is one determined baby! So, I guess it was meant to be. 

I'll look back in 10 years and won't be able to imagine my life without them both, right? :mrgreen: Here's hoping!


----------



## Kiree

Hi girls.. can I say hi. I'm mam to an 8 month old son and just found out I'm pregnant again, about 6 weeks I think.

While this was an oopsie baby, it was always going to come into our lives as we wanted more. Its just happened a bit quicker than we expected!

We are both delighted but shocked and I'm a worrier so I'm a bit scared of how its all going to come together. But I know it will! And so far have seen some wise words in these posts.

I'm worried how I'll find this pregnancy with a baby already, worrying about how it'll affect my little boy, worried whether I can do them both justice. I suppose this is all normal, I can remember having lots of worries when I got pg with Noah who was very planned.

We've had mixed reactions, most family are delighted, most friends think we are mad. We've had a few negative comments such as that the age gap is too small, the next baby might be high maintenance etc etc. But I find that totally unhelpful because this baby is coming whether people like it or not! And the people saying it have no experience of this situation anyway. Plus they don't need to tell me this, I've thought of it all already. I just wish someone would comment on the positives, beause this is a positive thing. 

So hi all its good to see people in a similar situation to share this slightly crazy very wonderful experience with. If anyones got any tips, advice, positive stories, words of wisdom id love to hear them. Ok ramble over!


----------



## TigerLady

I feel the same, Kiree. I don't need to hear how hard or crazy it will be. Or how dumb it was to get pg so fast. I didn't do it on purpose! And I have already thought of all those things myself. What's done is done. I don't want to resent this new one, so other's comments like that are not welcome. :nope:

I am hoping that others will eventually get used to the idea and then lay off those comments. In the meantime, I am trying to ignore them. 

:hugs:


----------



## pennysbored

TigerLady said:


> I feel the same, Kiree. I don't need to hear how hard or crazy it will be. Or how dumb it was to get pg so fast. I didn't do it on purpose! And I have already thought of all those things myself. What's done is done. I don't want to resent this new one, so other's comments like that are not welcome. :nope:
> 
> I am hoping that others will eventually get used to the idea and then lay off those comments. In the meantime, I am trying to ignore them.
> 
> :hugs:

I've found that most people who have given me negative comments are childless.
Oh, except one older lady (I'd guess around 65?) came up to me at the doctors office when I was about 7 months along and asked me if I was mad (as in crazy). 
Too funny.


As far as doing both your babies justice? Don't sweat it. My first has adapted so well, and she is so interested in her little brother. Admittedly, there are days when he is feeding a lot, or he just won't let me put him down, and I know its coming off her time, but I think because of that she gets better quality time than she may not have before.
Its hard, dammit, I can really feel stretched to the limit between my kids and then my OH, but its working out. Everyone is fed and watered, and all of us occasionally get to bathe :blush:....there are worse places to be, I tell you. But then you sit down with all 4 of you on the couch together, it all seems to make sense, if you know what I mean? I look at my son and wonder how I could have doubted going through with the whole thing. 
Especially when you start getting your prepregnancy energy back, your joints stop hurting, and you get that first smile, and its all worth it.


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, PB. that is my biggest fear -- not doing them both justice. i wanted to let Otter grow and mature at his own pace and now I am afraid I will have to force him to grow a bit faster. But maybe I am wrong. I hope I am!

I just remember back to the early days with Otter and can't imagine how I will do that with Meerkat and still manage time for Otter as a little toddler. But, like you said, I guess I will manage!


----------



## Kiree

Pennysbored-that bit about all 4 of you on the sofa brings tears to my eyes its lovely. 

What a difference a couple of days has made, I feel totally calm now. I'm lying awake at night thinking of silly practicalities, like how do we go food shopping ever again?! But all these things were a challenge when noah was first born, we just have to work it out again. I know we're gonna be fine.


----------



## pennysbored

To both of you....
It is hard, don't get me wrong. Co-ordinating getting food, actually preparing the food, the 12 diapers you will be changing daily, its tough! OH and I, we fight sometimes, neither of us have any time to breath. And its not easy finding a sitter that can handle the two of them being around. (We did find one, though. THANK GOD!)
I remember how upset I was that I had "gotten myself into this mess", how could I be so stupid to get pregnant again so quickly! But for me, I only wanted two children, and now I am done with pregnancy (both pregnancies were difficult for me) and now I can look forward to moving on to the next phase.
I think my kids are going to be better adjusted because of this. Not so much "ME ME ME", because they will always be used to sharing.
:hugs: to all of us. this isn't an easy place, but it is a far cry from the worst.


----------



## pennysbored

How is everyone?


----------



## TigerLady

I'm okay. Very busy! :wacko: haha! Very tired. I can't wait to get through this part of the pg. I feel like a zombie and am having trouble giving Otter the attention he deserves. :cry: My milk is starting to decrease, too. Grr. I will be heartbroken if it dries up.

But other than that, just chuggin along!

How are you doing?? :hugs:


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi Ladies! Last time I posted on this thread was before John was born. So now I'm a mom of 2 under 2! I would have posted sooner but my hands are always full these days :lol:
My daughter Kathryn is now 16 months old and John is 6 weeks. I had a c-section so up untill a week ago it has been even harder since I was in pain. My DH is back at work now so its tough adjusting to doing everything on my own (he worked the first couple weeks while we we're staying with my parents then he took vacation time since paternity leave isn't paid). Kathryn wasn't too happy about the new addition at first, she would kiss the baby and say "baby" and point a lot and give hugs, but she also did a lot of hitting and biting him too and was soooo clingy. But now she's great, giving kisses and hugs and she loves "holding" the baby (we sit her on the couch and put him on her lap while she hugs him-but were are holding him the whole time), she brings over his pacifier and wipes and diapers, its so sweet. She does still hit him, though I'm pretty sure half the time she's just trying to burp him (if only she would "pat" a little lighter and on his back instead of his head :lol:), but she does hit on purpose too. The hardest part now is that we don't go out as much, she gets cabin fever if we don't go out at least once a day. Yesterday was pouring rain so we didn't even go for a walk and she was a nightmare cause she was bored; hitting a lot making a HUGE mess, throwing fits. At least she is equally as sweet and funny though I thought I was going to lose it since John wouldn't nap at all yesterday :dohh:

John is a sweet baby, but pretty fussy. Generally he sleeps well at night, we've only had a few bad nights so far, naps are another story though and he's constantly eating and is very gassy too, and he still needs to be held almost constantly, he doesn't like being put down much so it's very hard to get anything done.

So my apartment looks like a tornado hit, I haven't had 5 min to myself in days, dealing with very needy newborn and a easily bored toddler is not easy. How do I get through it? I enjoy every single little sweet, funny thing Kathryn does and I know concretely that my newborn will grow out of this needy stage (because Kathryn outgrew it!) and I like holding him, so even though I have to do it all day I want to enjoy it while I can. Before I know it John will be Kathryn's age and wont want me to hold him at all, and he is our last child so I'm soaking up ever second. The advantage this time around is that you know what to do, your baby isn't a flimsy piece of glass this time and you aren't so scared and clueless. So it's not easy but it's doable, you just have to be ok with letting the housework and "me time" slide for a while, easier to handle because this time around you know that you will get that time back soon and the currant situation is temporary. 

Sorry that was insanely long, Kathryn has woken up from her nap so I have to go out to the grocery store. My first time shoppin with them both by-myself, wish me luck! Hope this helped some of you in someway :D

Oh and by the way, I'm so glad to not be pregnant anymore! It was so hard to imagine being able to handle 2 with how tired and in pain I was while PG, but those physical problems DID end.


----------



## TigerLady

Sounds like a handful!!!! :shock: But very rewarding, too. 

Have you tried putting John in a sling? That way you can carry him and still attend to Kathryn and/or get a little housework done. My LO wanted held constantly for the first 8-10 weeks or so, too. I would not have made it through without my slings!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thanks for your feedback it's nice to hear from Mum's out there and surviving it. I was going to recommend a sling too.

As for worrying about me time (lol what's that?) and time for housework, well I don't get me time anyway with three kids about the house, and housework for me is on hold whilst I have this SPD. One thing that puts me off ever having another is the endless amounts of laundry I have right now! 

So I guess for me it won't be much different, I think I will find weekends the hardest as DF works all weekend so I'm on my own! But weekdays when we have my step daughter at least he's around to help which he does alot of bless him! I'll just visit my mum every weekend! LOL

By the way what twin buggy did you go for and how are you finding it?


----------



## TigerLady

I'm totally in two minds about a twin buggy!! :muaha:

I am into baby wearing and carry Otter as much as possible, but, realistically, I don't think I will be able to carry two at once! :dohh: So, I don't know what to do. I have used Otter's stroller like 3 times, max! I don't want to waste money on a twin one that I will never use either.


----------



## Kiree

Glad everyones plodding along. I'm exhausted, noahs had a tummy bug so we've not had much sleep. I'm napping in the day when he does but he's never been one for napping for long stretches. Luckily hubby helps out round the house and turns a blind eye to the rest of the mess! It doesn't help that MIL thinks I need to get on top of things and told me the other day I needed to stop napping in the day and get some housework done! Seriously, can this woman not remember being pregnant? And my house is untidy but not dirty, it isn't at toxic level (yet LOL).

I'm interested to know what everyone else is doing about prams etc I will need a tandem, although I do use a mei tai (or did til found out I was pregnant) and have my single pram so short term I can manage. But for tandems I don't know what I should be looking for.

Moonmuffin, noah will be Kathryns age now when this LO is born so that makes interesting reading.

Has anyone got any tips for battling the fatigue? Cos I'm just managing to get dressed by midday!

Also did any of you mums who's babies are here now, prepare your older babies in any way or were they too little?


----------



## pennysbored

TigerLady said:


> I'm okay. Very busy! :wacko: haha! Very tired. I can't wait to get through this part of the pg. I feel like a zombie and am having trouble giving Otter the attention he deserves. :cry: My milk is starting to decrease, too. Grr. I will be heartbroken if it dries up.
> 
> But other than that, just chuggin along!
> 
> How are you doing?? :hugs:

It got so much easier once I was no longer pregnant. Can you take anything for milk production while pregnant eg. fenugreek? try this recipe for oats, I made them at Christmas, with no relation to increasing production, and I was leaking everywhere. They're really tasty, too.

No Bake Chocolate Oatmeal Drop Cookies Recipe

1 stick of butter or margarine (the skinny sticks, about a cup)
2 cups sugar (only 1/2cup sugar if you add 1 1/2 cups of sweetened coconut)
1/2 cup milk
3 tablespoons cocoa powder
3 cups quick cooking oats
1/2 cup peanut butter (smooth)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Bring butter, sugar, milk and cocoa to a boil over med-low heat, stirring constantly. Boil rapidly for exactly 3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in other ingredients. Drop by spoonfuls on wax paper and put in fridge to harden and cool.

So good. You might need to add more oats, but considering your purposes, that's a good thing. And they freeze really well, too.


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> By the way what twin buggy did you go for and how are you finding it?

I got a graco one (I'm not sure they even have that brand in the UK) and I hate it. Its too heavy. If I drove it would be decent, but as I am on transit, its not all that great. It might be easier once Vincent is older, but in the mean time, I'm not enjoying it. It hand;es really poorly.


----------



## TigerLady

I would love tips on battling the fatigue! It is killing me. Otter is still waking every 3 hours... and I work full time from 6 am until 5 pm, 4 days per week. Ugg! 

My house is slowly going to pot, too. :dohh: Thankfully, DH has been very helpful and (like Kiree's) turns a blind eye to what he can't manage to get done. It is all I can do to get home from work, make dinner (have to as Otter is BLWing!), and get everything ready for the next day (Otter's daycare needs, etc). :wacko:

Kiree, any reason why you stopped using your mei tai? Were you told to stop by a doc? I havent' had occassion to use mine since being pg, but I still keep it in the car and plan to use it if I need. I prefer to carry Otter! I just haven't taken him anywhere lately as he has also been ill with an ear and sinus infection. :(


----------



## TigerLady

OO! thanks, PB! :happydance: I will try that! 

Thus far, I am avoiding fenugreek and blessed thistle. There is mixed information about it being safe during pg. Most places say fenugreek is NOT and it is about 50/50 with blessed thistle. Something to do with promoting uterine contractions and possibly causing miscarriage. :shrug: But I might try very low doses if I get desperate enough.

Someone else mentioned something about oatmeal, too. So, I will absolutely be making those cookies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I had heard this about the graco (yeah we have them in UK) tandem buggy which was what was putting me off a tandem style. 
From the info I've gathered lol I ask everyone I see who has a double pram with babies of similar age to what we'll have (i know hey prob think I'm crazy women.lol) I seem to have gained that if you want a tandem go for a three wheeler tandem and preferabley (apolo's for sp's) a Jane if you can afford one, as these are sturdy light and handle really well. 
From double side by side, which I think is what I want, again three wheelers seem like a good option, but make sure the back rest are adjustable and not just bucket seat that tip, (if that makes sense.) however alot of people's first reaction to side by side is they def didn't want one cos of doorways etc. However on speaking to a few people randomly they say it hasn't been a problem, one cos buggies are narrower these daysand two doors are wider due to legalities on disability and wheelchair access!

Hope that kinda helps!


----------



## MoonMuffin

Well I do use a sling sometimes, I have a moby which is wonderful but I just can't seem to get the hang of tying it right. Sometimes I get it on great but sometimes it too lose or too tight or off center and I'm following the directions. And John is just sooo hungry, by the time I get it on right he wants to eat so I have to take it off again! I have to figure out how to to the BF tie. I really want a Mei Tai but we don't have an extra $40 lying around 

As for the double stroller I got a Kolecraft (I'd never heard of the brand till I saw this stroller in the mall) https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Con...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1264612704&sr=8-4 I got mine for $199 though. I don't love how heavy and hard to steer it is but we couldn't afford a side by side jogger. I do like that the seats can face any way and it came with a universal adaptor so I can just pop the baby's carseat in.
This is the one I'd get if money was no object: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3037734 I tested one out and it was a dream to push.
Once Kathryn is big enough I'll swap for one of those sit and stand ones though.

As for the exhaustion while I was PG? I often had a small cup of coffee (only one a day, but not every day). Not the best thing in the world but my doctor said having a cup a day wouldn't cause any harm. I also napped when Kathryn did, and my DH was absolutely wonderful and let me sleep in on his days off. The exhaustion was really the hardest part, but I promise it goes away after baby is out! Now it's sleep depravation, but at least this tired goes away by mid morning, hits again in the afternoon but I can push through it and it goes away again. 

I just wish it wasn't such a mess in here, it's driving me nuts, I can't think straight with it so messy and Kathryn doesn't play well either unless its clean (she throws everything on the floor instead!) so then she's difficult and all over me.


----------



## Kiree

Tigerlady- the only reason i stopped is because i wasnt too sure whether i should be or not, i had read somewhere that there was a different way to tie during pregnancy but i just cannot find the info anywhere now. i do still want to wear him, it would be far easier.

pennysbored, that recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## Kiree

MoonMuffin said:


> As for the double stroller I got a Kolecraft (I'd never heard of the brand till I saw this stroller in the mall) https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Con...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1264612704&sr=8-4 I got mine for $199 though. I don't love how heavy and hard to steer it is but we couldn't afford a side by side jogger. I do like that the seats can face any way and it came with a universal adaptor so I can just pop the baby's carseat in.

the universal adaptor sounds good.. would you say you wouldnt recommend this though? i dont know whether theyd ship to uk..... does it fold up small?


----------



## TigerLady

I must confess I have been relying a bit on caffiene, too. Not coffee as I have gone off it again! :wacko: I did last pg, too. :dohh: But I do indulge in a soda every couple of days. Which is a bit odd for me as normally I don't like sodas, but love them when preggo! 

Everything is backwards! :wacko:


----------



## special_kala

TigerLady said:


> I'm totally in two minds about a twin buggy!! :muaha:
> 
> I am into baby wearing and carry Otter as much as possible, but, realistically, I don't think I will be able to carry two at once! :dohh: So, I don't know what to do. I have used Otter's stroller like 3 times, max! I don't want to waste money on a twin one that I will never use either.

Sorry to barge in but im hopefully going to have a back to back pregnancy. Started TTC last week and only took 1 cylce to get BFP with River so hopefully wont be to long this time around to.

I really dont like the idea of a double buggy, my loola is already big enough. I like wearing River also so am going to wear her until im uncomfortable then will use pushchair for River and use a carrier for the new bubba.


----------



## TigerLady

Good luck TTC, SK! :dust:


----------



## shorman

hi ladies wow there are so many of you back to back pregnancys lol my story is crazy me and OH where ntnp and my OH said i was really moody but i didnt ever think it would happen so soon ! what is everyone elses story where you trying or was it a shock?xx


----------



## TigerLady

Surprise for me... but I knew I was playing with fire. :blush: I was just having BC issues because I didn't want to chance messing with BFing my DS. :dohh:

Mine will be 13 months apart. How about you Shorman? How old is your oldest and how far along are you?


----------



## Kiree

To be honest, we were ntnp but it was still a shock!


----------



## pennysbored

Kiree said:


> To be honest, we were ntnp but it was still a shock!

I know what you mean, we were (mostly) using condoms, but what do you know, it really does only take once. 
On that note, I know EXACTLY what day I conceived.


----------



## TigerLady

hahaha!! Me, too! Down to the conversation....

DH: *gets frisky*
Me: Ermm.. this could be dangerous.
DH: Really, why?
Me: I think I might ovulate soon. 
DH: *too frisky to care* 

:rofl:

We weren't even DTD that often! Only found time a couple of times per month (esp with a co-sleeper!), so he was taking what he could get. I thought it wouldn't be ovulation for a few more days, so was likely okay. Besides, what were the chances that ONE time would catch me out??? Right? I ovulated 2-3 days later, so surely all those spermies were long gone... right????

:haha:
:haha:
:haha:
:haha:
:haha:
:haha:
:haha:


----------



## Shinning_Star

HAHA I ovulated a week later! GO figure! But i knew as soon as we'd dtd that we'd conceive, it was weird to say but the need was so there it was more than just me, it was like my body was lol scuse the frankness, but just sucking up the sperm! lol

AND YEAh i knew the day wrote in in my phone diary, but dleeted it so can't remember exact date, but i know the exact occasion.


----------



## pennysbored

Hahah, I wish we could send out a warning somewhere, about how it can happen any time. I mean, my kids are 10 months apart. 10 months! Could they have been any closer? Granted, Vincent was born at 36 weeks, but still. Its kinda embarrassing sometimes. Especially at my age. I mean, I'm 30 this year! I should have known better. 
The running joke with me and OH is that we wanted to be sure that was how it was done.
Officially confirmed.

I just noticed you are getting up there, Shinning star. Its goes fast hey?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww Penny not fast enough!

Oh by the way if anyone in UK Argos are doing the mama's and papa's twin aria for 122.00 quid half price bargain, but I can't justify paying out for that when I'm now getitng the one I want for 370.00 lol don't think df would be pleased with me buying it just to put in the loft until they're a bit older! LOL


----------



## Shinning_Star

Mind you on readin that back, I'm wishing this pregnancy away but god knows what I'm gonna do when this bub's arrives!


----------



## TigerLady

The first thing I got from about a half a dozen different people that I told...


Me: I'm pregnant again.
Them: Already???
Me: Yes. Oops.
Them: Erm... Do I need to tell you how that keeps happening?

:dohh: NO! I am nearly 34 for bleeps sake! hahahaha! But I should have known better, too. Heck, I DID know better, and let my hormones get the best of me and didn't stop when I KNEW I should have. Worse than a bloody teenager!

PB, I think 10 months is about as close as you get! You are the closest I've seen so far. And I thought my 13 months was nuts! haha!


----------



## Kiree

I'm embarrased to say, I didn't believe that it really did just have to be one time. Oops there's natures way of showing me who knows best!


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Mind you on readin that back, I'm wishing this pregnancy away but god knows what I'm gonna do when this bub's arrives!

The first month is the worst, then your energy returns. Its awesome. Things just sort of fall into place. 
Betty is pretty independent, so I am lucky, but half the reason she is so independent is because of my pregnancy. I didn't have the energy to chase her around.
The hardest part is going out, so choose your stroller carefully.


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies!

And TL you got your wish :haha: 

So I tested this morning and got my BFP. Didn't expect it so soon but oh well :D

Have to tell my OH later...dont quite now how he'll react as although we were NTNP he was taking the NOT very seriously...:dohh: and on the 1st cycle...I fall pregnant :blush: 

Caitlyn was a pill baby, am hoping this pregnancy is easy and my beanie is happy and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hello to all... Just thought I'd drop in to update you all on how things are going with little Lady-Bug, me and Harry...

I'm now 28 weeks 3 days and had my blood tests last week (Hb count & Antibodies) Hb was 13.4 (was 14.2 last time) so they're happy with that, but the Antibodies came back as "problem with sample", so not quite sure what that means. Seeing the midwife again 3 March, so have been advised to talk to her about it then as it's not classed as a serious problem.

Little Lady-Bug is VERY active, even to the point of waking me up at night with her kicking!! Love feeling her move around and especially now she is a lot more responsive to touch and sound :)

Harry is still not sleeping well, in fact I think he's got worse!! But having said that, if I give him his bottle at 10pm ish (any earlier and we're in for a whole night of not sleeping) he will fall asleep on me. If I then take him to his cot whenever I go to bed, I can usually get 3-4 hours sleep in before he wakes again. Once settled (usually just needs his dummy and his covers re-arranging etc) he will usually sleep through to about 7-7:30am. IF I haven't slept well, he will then sleep in our bed with me until my alarm goes off at 8:30 and I wake him at about 9am once I've got myself ready... But otherwise I'll get up with him around 7ish. HOWEVER... If I don't do things as above or hubby puts him down in his cot, he will wake up at about 11-12ish and stay awake until 2-3am!!! I think he's just one of those babies who doesn't need a lot of sleep to be honest, as he will sleep 3-7am, not have a nap all day and then do the same the following night!! Not good when you're 6 months pregnant with #2...

As for me... I'm feeling very tired and feel like I could just do with a break from things right now... Which is handy as I'm off to St Ives in Cornwall next Saturday :) Can't wait!! Going with my parents, Hubby, Harry, Dan, My Bro, his GF and her daughter. We go every year with my parents and the kids, but this will be my Bro's first time he's been there for the whole week... My parents are great with Harry, so will be taking him off to the harbour as and when they can and my Bro is great with him too, so I'm sure he'll be keeping him entertained quite a bit too :)

Hope all is going well for everyone else xx


----------



## TigerLady

Hi, Twig!!!! :wave:

I'm so glad to see you here!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoonMuffin

Congrats Twiglet! Kathryn was about 6 months old when I fell PG with John :D


----------



## MoonMuffin

Kiree said:


> MoonMuffin said:
> 
> 
> As for the double stroller I got a Kolecraft (I'd never heard of the brand till I saw this stroller in the mall) https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Con...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1264612704&sr=8-4 I got mine for $199 though. I don't love how heavy and hard to steer it is but we couldn't afford a side by side jogger. I do like that the seats can face any way and it came with a universal adaptor so I can just pop the baby's carseat in.
> 
> the universal adaptor sounds good.. would you say you wouldnt recommend this though? i dont know whether theyd ship to uk..... does it fold up small?Click to expand...

sorry I've taken so long to reply, I always forget to check the groups section :dohh:

I like my stroller, even though it isn't the easiest to manage, Its got a huge basket under the seats and it's got cup holders so that makes up for it I think. It folds up pretty small if you take the seats off (small for a double at least...I think but I haven't seen any others folded up), but it still takes up most of the trunk, if you want something that folds small go for the McLaren side-by-side...though I don't know if you can put a carseat on it.
Graco seems to be making their doubles a little more spaced out so that one kid isn't blocked/under the other, so maybe those are worth checking out.

The quest for the perfect double stroller is so tough!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh how do you find it MoonMuffin?! I am so going to be asking you lots of questions :lol:


----------



## pennysbored

MoonMuffin said:


> Kiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonMuffin said:
> 
> 
> As for the double stroller I got a Kolecraft (I'd never heard of the brand till I saw this stroller in the mall) https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Con...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1264612704&sr=8-4 I got mine for $199 though. I don't love how heavy and hard to steer it is but we couldn't afford a side by side jogger. I do like that the seats can face any way and it came with a universal adaptor so I can just pop the baby's carseat in.
> 
> the universal adaptor sounds good.. would you say you wouldnt recommend this though? i dont know whether theyd ship to uk..... does it fold up small?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry I've taken so long to reply, I always forget to check the groups section :dohh:
> 
> I like my stroller, even though it isn't the easiest to manage, Its got a huge basket under the seats and it's got cup holders so that makes up for it I think. It folds up pretty small if you take the seats off (small for a double at least...I think but I haven't seen any others folded up), but it still takes up most of the trunk, if you want something that folds small go for the McLaren side-by-side...though I don't know if you can put a carseat on it.
> Graco seems to be making their doubles a little more spaced out so that one kid isn't blocked/under the other, so maybe those are worth checking out.
> 
> The quest for the perfect double stroller is so tough!Click to expand...

The Graco's are beasts! I have one, its a pain in the ass! Huge and heavy, doesn't handle worth a crap. I kinda wish now that I would have gotten one of those ones that just have the seat right behind the carriage part that the older Lo can sit on. She's a little young for it now, but soon enough. 
I'm hoping once I can put Vincent in it without his car seat it will be better.


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey gals

Well I'm havign a poo pregnancy all in third tri section and parenting journal, but basically baby's heart ate dropped today to 100 bpm, they don't know why but since the original trace it went back up again so they sent me home, LOL I am not reassured funny enough!

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## TigerLady

Oh no, sorry hon! :hugs: I hope it was just a random and doesn't happen again. 

Ugg... this little beanie just wants loads of carbs and the last couple of days has taken to making me overeat! :dohh: So, now I am bloated and feel :sick: Really gotta watch that better. :roll:

I finally told work, they are cool about it. Whew.

Otter is still bfing as normal, so that is reassuring. Still dreading that terrible 14-16 week mark when that might change, though. :(


----------



## shorman

hi ladies sorry havent been on here much been so hectic my daughter is teething! so quick question on buggies any good advice as i have two little ones  how is everyone feeling? my morning sickness has really kicked in now :sick: xx


Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev273pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png 

Booking appointment 17th of February at 6:30pm :happydance: 


TEAM OCTOBER BUMPKINS!!!! ------à my pregnancy journal - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ourney-darling-daughter-going-big-sister.html


Bump buddies with Active BnB Member 
Lozncrystal and buttonnose82



Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I don't know much about bf and pregnancy but there are a few mums who have done it ok.

Yeah it was awful, and worst thing is this baby moves so little anyway how am suppossed to know when to go back or not? If I went everytime I didn't get ten movements I'd be in there every other day! And now hb dropped am concerned about it all, cos how do I know hr didn't just pick up cos of alladrenaline running thorugh my body with fear that bubs was't ok!


----------



## TigerLady

SS, do you have a doppler that can measure the hb? That way you can check it once a day and only go in if it seems low?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah we do and the few times I've done it it's been 120, so not sure if doppler isn't as accurate or the heart rate is low? But perhaps I should start making a note of it all esp if I can't feel the movements, thanks.


----------



## TigerLady

I would say worry if it is anything below 120. I think 120 would still be okay and the doppler is not necessarily perfectly accruate. Or worry if it is 120 or less combined with little or no movements. 

Hopefully you won't have to worry, though!

I used to eat oreos when I needed Otter to move as he seemed to love them. :haha:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I had a bottle of sprite today and bubs has moved the most I've ever felt but like I say that could be I guess due to adrenaline and being poked about a bit?? Who knows, lol trying not to worry!


----------



## Kiree

any update SS, how are things? hows the rest of you girls?

i dont feel as exhausted but i still feel ive got hardly any energy and im feeling guilty that my son isnt getting enough interaction off me... does anyone else ever feel this way? i know in the scheme of things he wont remember this but i still give myself a hard time. 

i told work yesterday. i dont go back until march but popped in to tell them. oh well!! they were ok about it actually so one less thing to worry about x


----------



## TigerLady

YES! I feel like that all the time. Sunday was really bad. I was not feeling well and couldn't hardly get out of bed. I kept Otter in there with me a lot of the day, hoping he would nap a lot (which he did) but also just playing on the bed with his toys, while I laid there and felt miserable. :dohh: 

I felt awful as I know he was bored and I used to spend so much more quality time with him. :cry: I am just hoping I get through this first tri nastiness soon so I can up the time with Otter. I hated feeling like that. :nope:


----------



## OskisMum

Hello ladies, babies and bumps!

Haven't been in here for ages so I thought I'd give you an update. 

Bump is growing loads and moving almost constantly, I'm suffering with SPD now which is tough especially as oscar is walking now. MS went around 16 weeks then paid a quick visit a few weeks ago again but fx it's gone for good now. I had loads of energy up til last week and now I'm starting to feel tired alot of the time again. Had our 20 week scan and was told we're expecting another boy so I envisage a ruined house within a couple of years lol

SS hope your bumps movement and hr increases, oscar wasn't very active in utero and his hr was low toward the end but he's turned out just fine. 

And for those ladies in the 1st tri, it does get alot easier when you're in the 2nd tri and you stop feeling so groggy and get some energy back. When I was in the 1st tri I didn't think I was going to survive the pregnancy with a young one too but you do, your priorities just change a little. If any family friends can have your LO for a few hours here and there it really helps. Oscar started nursery a couple of months ago, just two half days a week as we haven't got anyone who can look after him and now I really look forward to my time alone if only catching up on housework. Also the LOs sleep for longer spells as they get older which means you get more time to relax too. 

:hugs: can't wait til our moo 2 arrives now, just under 4 months to go!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hello all,

Well had a manic weekend, was my birthday on sunday but ended up in childrens ward with my sis and her son as the whole family ended up getting norvo virus, I personally have just recovered and it was horrible but it would seem i got it mildly compared ot my sis and mum. I'm just hoping my kids have skipped it now, and every time I hear them cough or groan am so worried they've picked it up.

On bubs note definately more movement and spread further across the day although not sure on pattersn or numbers yet, but def more lively. However went to mw on Mon, they said hb was fine, BUT measuring 31 weeks by tummy measurement now, wtf! I asked about another scan and she didn't mention refering me, I'm def gonna have to chase that. How can I go on a MW mearsurment when it's so clearly out, I mean I'm all for a growth spurt but on friday baby was measuring two days small, and she's telling me in a weekend babys grown 2 weeks worth! I mean I don't think scan's give accurate sizes anyway but blatently the tummy measurement is even more inaccurate, I just don't think anybody knows where this baby is and what it's doing. I know sounds daft but makes you question if there is really one in there ya know.

As for guilty, yeah I hate that I don't spend as much time with Olivia as I'd like to, daddy does alot for her so Imiss out on a few things and now am worried gonna miss out on ehr first steps as she seems so close and I seem to be eiether sleeping or at bloomin appointments, I mean df comes with me to most of them but sometimes the times are off so he has to stay with Olivia to get kids from school. I'me even more worried about after the birth cos just think it'll be df and Olivia and me bf the newborn, I'm only gonna do it for a week though just so it gets the good bits cos after that I don't wanna miss any more time with Olivia, plus I know I'll be doing most of the care of the newborn cos like most daddy's he's only really become more hands on now she's older. I just feel like I'm gonna miss out on my lovely little girl!

My spd has hit new levels this week and it's all in the groin, I've been in so much agony today just getting up off of the sofa, all the pain has shifted to my groin and it hurts no matter where I am or what I'm doing. 

LOL the joys of back to back pregnancy! I hope everyone else is doing ok! 

hugs to mams, babs and bumps!


----------



## TigerLady

Sorry to hear your spd is so bad. :(

As for the growth... :shrug: Who knows! 31 would be good for your gestation, but considering bubs was small just a few days before that, it is a bit confusing. :wacko:

I have the same fears of being constantly attached to the newborn bfing while Otter gets little to no attention. :( That is one of main reasons I hope he doesn't self wean so I can tandem nurse. 

I get split about it -- after all, I gave Otter that sort of attention when he was newborn, so doesn't #2 deserve it, too? But then that means less for Otter. :dohh:


----------



## Kirsti

Hello is it if i join in here?
I have 2 baby boys Zak who is 27 months and Charlie who is 17 months! im also 27 weeks pregnant with my third boy :D 
I fell pregnant with Charlie when Zak was 5 weeks old! really didnt think it could happen to me but gosh im so happy! i love my boys! we decided just before charlies 1st birthday it was time for our third and last :) so i cant wait! i love meeting people who are in the same situation as me! :D xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow someone who sounds positive about having so close together! lol 
#We need you! Hi, Nice to meet you!


----------



## going_crazy

Hey everyone :hi: Hope you don't mind me joining here?

I had 3 daughters within 2.5 years - November 2001, March 2003 & April 2004.

My eldest DD and middle DD are 16mos apart, and my middle DD and youngest DD are 12.5mos apart....... I wouldn't have it any other way - most of the time they get on really well :friends: BUT I'm not really looking forward to the teenage years!! (I think our house will be full of hormones! :sulk:)

Oh, and I mustn't forget....... Just got a :bfp:, so if all goes to plan, the last age gap will be 6.5 years :shock: (only slightly different! :rofl:)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirsti

Shinning_Star said:


> Wow someone who sounds positive about having so close together! lol
> #We need you! Hi, Nice to meet you!

I am positive about it :D BUT dont get me wrong somedays i think OMG what am i doing!!! Will be great fun thou :) xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Don't get me wrong it's fabulous to hear positive takes of back to back pregnancies, and mybe I'm speaking for myself here BUT I'm abs petrified!

COngratlations on your :bfp: crazy, thats three real close in age, well done you! Good Luck with this pregnancy hope it's a smooth running for you!


----------



## Kiree

Welcome kirsti and going crazy.. Hey this getting pregnant back to back is pretty popular eh? 

I've got another question that's popped into my head for you girls who are further on/already done it. How did you manage with getting your LOs in and out of the cot while you have a bump. A random q I know but these things keep me awake at night!


----------



## sarah0108

may i join you ladies please :D
never found this group until now

ill give you some info.. im Sarah (obviously :haha:) im 17 :blush: mummy to Harriet and Max-bump :D

accidently got pregnant when Harriet was about 14weeks old. ill be 38weeks on her first birthday! so a good chance i could have two UNDER ONE!!

so far im not feeling the strain so im trying to make the most of it before im huge haha i think ill have another big baby because Harriet was 8lb14.5!!

anyway thats us :D ill just upload a picture for you all

hope everythings well :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

i kinda feel odd that im the only one posting pics haha but oh well :)

just want to introduce us all ;)

this is my gorgeous daughter and my bump! 23+1 bump to be presice :haha:

please excuse the mess and stretchmarks from Harriet lol xx
 



Attached Files:







P130210_22.05_[03].jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









P030210_08.29.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kirsti

Pregnancy has been so so got SPD now so its sucking abit more! blood pressure was scarily high but lowered its self! :D
Sarah your LO is beautiful! and your bump :D is ace!! :D xxx


----------



## Kirsti

Pregnancy has been so so got SPD now so its sucking abit more! blood pressure was scarily high but lowered its self! :D
Sarah your LO is beautiful! and your bump :D is ace!! :D xxx


----------



## Kirsti

Kiree said:


> Welcome kirsti and going crazy.. Hey this getting pregnant back to back is pretty popular eh?
> 
> I've got another question that's popped into my head for you girls who are further on/already done it. How did you manage with getting your LOs in and out of the cot while you have a bump. A random q I know but these things keep me awake at night!

I had Zaks cot heightened for getting him out BUT now there both in beds so its easier but if your keeping LO in cot i suggest just taking it easy.

Where about in North east are you from thats where i am to! xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

thank you hun!

sorry about you SPD :hugs:


----------



## Kiree

Kirsti- I'm a bit further down than you, south tyneside (if u have heard of it). And I'm a Kirsty with a Y! Lol.. xx


----------



## Kirsti

Yeah ive heard of it couldnt say where it is ruffly thou lol!
Aww really! every one spells my name with an "Y" but its actually Kirsti-Anne but i only use Kirsti xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hello,

wow this thread getting busy! lol.

Sarah I have to say Harriett is gorgeous, she looks tall for her age too! 

The cot thing, sorry getting confused with the two k's. Small brain! I have trouble tbh df does it most of the time, but at weekend when he works, I have to kinda do it on the side, I don't have a lowering cot side either didn't think we'd need it! lol We brought a cot bed thinking it would be Olivia's first bed, well so much for that poor thing now gonna be in a bottom bunk by the time she's one!


----------



## pennysbored

sarah0108 said:


> accidently got pregnant when Harriet was about 14weeks old. ill be 38weeks on her first birthday! so a good chance i could have two UNDER ONE!!

My Lo's are 10 months apart. Its CRAZY!:dohh:


On that note...
NOt to scare anyone, but I am bloody exhausted. I can't even think straight right now. Betty is teething (still, again, call it what you will but either way its happening) and I think Vincent is starting to. Neither of them are sleeping, their dad is regressing to a childlike state and I haven't showered in 4 days.
I could really use some words of encouragement right about now.


----------



## Kiree

Aw pb hun. Big big hugs to you!

You're doing fantastic just remember that. You'll come out of the other side of this... and then somewhere down the line us girls will be asking your expert advice on the same thing!

Wish I was close by, we could rally the troops to come and let you get showered and napped. And maybe arrange a quick kick up the bum for your OH too lol!


----------



## sarah0108

Shinning_Star said:


> Hello,
> 
> wow this thread getting busy! lol.
> 
> Sarah I have to say Harriett is gorgeous, she looks tall for her age too!
> 
> The cot thing, sorry getting confused with the two k's. Small brain! I have trouble tbh df does it most of the time, but at weekend when he works, I have to kinda do it on the side, I don't have a lowering cot side either didn't think we'd need it! lol We brought a cot bed thinking it would be Olivia's first bed, well so much for that poor thing now gonna be in a bottom bunk by the time she's one!

Thank you! Yes.. shes off the chart for height :haha: she doesnt get it off me.. im only 5ft3 :blush: but her daddys 6ft2!! x x


----------



## sarah0108

pennysbored said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> accidently got pregnant when Harriet was about 14weeks old. ill be 38weeks on her first birthday! so a good chance i could have two UNDER ONE!!
> 
> My Lo's are 10 months apart. Its CRAZY!:dohh:
> 
> 
> On that note...
> NOt to scare anyone, but I am bloody exhausted. I can't even think straight right now. Betty is teething (still, again, call it what you will but either way its happening) and I think Vincent is starting to. Neither of them are sleeping, their dad is regressing to a childlike state and I haven't showered in 4 days.
> I could really use some words of encouragement right about now.Click to expand...

im like that and i only have 1 at the moment :blush:

sending biggg :hugs: your way, your doing a great job though!! x


----------



## Eternal

What is classed as back to back?

We are planning on having our next soon and my SIL keeps telling me i am irresponsible for considering it. i personally think its jealousy as she got herself pregnant 4 weeks after Sam was born and now goes on that she has the baby in the family despite it the fact its still a 6 week old foetus ... anyway, is it stupid, i know its not easy, but but i am prepared for the worse and this baby is soooo easy... thus far.


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, PB, giant :hugs: The exhaustion is the worst. I am always looking forward, wondering when I will get 8 hours of sleep in a row?? The last time was about 13 months ago and I expect the next time will be 1-2 years from now! :shock: It seems an endless black abyss ahead. 

So, you are not alone. And you are doing a wonderful job. This, too, shall pass. Eventually! And you'll be on the other side and it won't seem like it was so bad afterall. 

Have you tried the Hylands teething tabs? I know loads of people that swear by them. They seem to help Otter some and are better for them then gel. 

K, I worry about hauling Otter around with a big bump, too! I don't know how on Earth I will manage. :nope: He'll be 7 months (OMG :shock: ) in 4 days and weighs 25 lbs. He's been to the doc a lot lately (ear infections) and he is still consistently putting on one ounce per day!! :saywhat: If he keeps up at that rate, he'll be over 30 lbs by the time he is 10 months old and I will only be 6 months gone! :dohh: What am I going to do when he is 40 lbs and I am 35 weeks?!?!?! :help:


----------



## sarah0108

Aww your doing great tiger!!

i worry too, harriet 19lb6 and im struggling!! dread to think what it will be like...

then again she SHOULD be more active e.g walking etc when im bigger x


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies! Even thought I am WTT, I thought I could give some reassurance for anyone who was told it was a bad idea or bad for the kids. My sister and I are 11 months and 21 days apart. (Both oops babies):loopy: My mom always says it was the best decision because we were pretty much like twins. My sister and I couldn't be more different but we are both in are mid-twenties now and are close. I liked having someone so close in age (but I was the baby!) and now appreciate all of the hard work my parents had to do to juggle the two of us so close together. You ladies are awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Kiree

Wow bethnee that's lovely xx


----------



## Kirsti

bethneebabe said:


> Hi ladies! Even thought I am WTT, I thought I could give some reassurance for anyone who was told it was a bad idea or bad for the kids. My sister and I are 11 months and 21 days apart. (Both oops babies):loopy: My mom always says it was the best decision because we were pretty much like twins. My sister and I couldn't be more different but we are both in are mid-twenties now and are close. I liked having someone so close in age (but I was the baby!) and now appreciate all of the hard work my parents had to do to juggle the two of us so close together. You ladies are awesome!:thumbup:



Thank you so much! i know im doing the right thing but oh it sure is nice to hear it lol xxx


----------



## Kiree

Hey girls how is everyone? Its been a day of mixed emotions for me.. we had our 1st scan today. Such a relief to see our baby wiggling away with a good healthy heartbeat. Noah was with us at the scan and slept thru the whole thing!

However the sonographer mentioned that she could see the babys bowel outside of the tummy. She said this can happen as a matter of development between 10-11 weeks, and in this case then it corrects itself, and the scan just coincidentally happened at the time when this was going on. If that's what we have here then there's nothing to worry about. But if it is the bowels outside the abdomen then obviously my baby will need an operation shortly after he or she is born. I have to go for a scan in 2 weeks time to see what's happening.

Part of me wants to remain positive and not worry until I have to, the other part of me wants to know as much as I can to prepare myself. Plus if any of you uk mums have been watching 'one born every minute' then you'll have seen baby jack with that condition, so that's had me in tears tonight.

I'm frightened of my baby being in pain, being in special care, of not being able to cuddle and hold him or her. Of baby having to have an op. I'm also scared for noah because if I have a baby in special care, how can I possibly tear myself in two and be there for each of them all the time. I feel like I sound so selfish but its not me I'm worrying about just my babies.

I know I'm looking on the cloudy side a little bit here, I think I'm just processing everything. Because there's every chance of me going and them telling me the problem isn't there and everythings ok. And even if not, well then we'll just do what we need to do. I know people get far worse things to worry about than this and no matter what, the end result is that our baby will be fine either way. Think I jsut needed to get it all out to make sense of it.

Thanks if you managed to read all this girlies, and sorry if its bloody nonsense! And sorry if you think I'm being dramatic (and please tell me if I am!) But keep everything crossed for my little booboo x


----------



## TigerLady

K, hon, don't worry. EVERY baby goes through this stage and it is normal. Honest. It happens somewhere around 9-12 weeks. The chances are HUGE that it will all go where it is supposed to. :hugs:

Look here -- this says it is a 7.5 week embryo, which actually means 9.5 week as they base it on conception and not lmp on this site. But if you look at the picture you can see the bowels in the cord and look at the number 7 to the right.. it says it is normal.

https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=477


Also look here: It says it is totally normal and the bowel will move back into the belly by 10 weeks post fertlization (which is 12 weeks from lmp).

https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images.php?thum_id=366

Your little bean is fine! I promise!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiree

Wow thanks TL those links are great. I feel so much better reading that, you wouldn't believe. You're an absolute star x


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: hope everything is okay hun!!

cant imagine how worried you must be, but i am glad little one is all good apart from that.

let us know how the next scan goes :hugs: x


----------



## pennysbored

Sorry I haven't been around much. 
Thanks for all the love, ladies. Really. I was just having a bad week, and felt like screaming. Thanks for hearing it.
How is everyone? I guess I should read back a bit and see, hey?


----------



## pennysbored

Where is everybody?


----------



## Kiree

Hi! been busy busy busy, first week back at work last week :sad1: - but hey at least its not for long :happydance: !!

been for the 2nd scan today to check the situation with the baby's bowel development and pleased to say everything is fine. Just like u said it would be tigerlady!! we were only in about a minute they just checked what they wanted to and then that was it but we did get to see baby having a stretch out. and he /she has changed a lot in 2 weeks. 

the tiredness seems to be subsiding which is great news and i feel like I'm giving a lot more time to DS again now so everythings settling nicely. 

whats happening with everyone else?

Oh, ps i think a lady popped in here asking what was classed back to back and i dont think you got a reply off anyone hun (i might be wrong) but i dont know if theres a clear answer to that. my way of thinking is, 'having a baby while you still have a baby' but someone else may put it better than me! x


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: for the great news Kiree!! I am glad everything is fine. I was just looking on that site today, reading that the bowel should be back in the belly now and I thought of you. :hugs:

Yeah, I don't know what back to back is either, really...? But I figure 13 months apart qualifies! :rofl: 

I'm shattered right now. Otter had JUST started a better sleeping pattern last week and I was over the moon excited! He was sleeping for 7 hours straight! :shock: :shock: I actually slept 2x for about 5 hours each. It was heaven. Then it got all mucked up the last 2 nights. :( He has a super stuffy nose (teething or cold??) and wakes up screaming constantly because he can't breathe. I don't think I have had an hour straight in the last couple of days. It is wearing on me already. 

Second tri tomorrow! :happydance: Next OB appt on Wednesday. I dunno if I will get a scan or not as I am seeing a new doc. :shrug:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, just found out on the 6th that I am pregnant again. I am freaking out a bit, as not sure I am completely ready. I have been so wore out that it is starting to scare me. Someone .. HELP! lol


----------



## Kiree

Silaslove... congrats. All I can say is you will start to feel differently once the shock subsides. You just have to get it right in your head. Lovely news x


----------



## Kiree

Oh hey tigerlady what's your due date btw? I've been put back a few days but not updated my ticker. I'm 13 weeks today so due 14 sept. Will you be the same (can't work out what time you posted about 'tomorrow' cos of the time difference its too early, yawn!)


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hi all,

Had a rather busy couple of weeks recently - Been told off by midwife for not taking it easy and doing too much etc, had Harry's last lot of jabs (MMR and Swine Flu), it was my 26th Birthday and just generally been hectic!!

Hope everyone is keeping well...

Harry's will be 15 months old on 15th March (next Monday) and we'll only have 6 weeks to go on the same day... It's feeling very real and very scary now :(

Anyway, had best dash as I'm about to pop to the park with Harry to play on the swings :)

Kim xx


----------



## BumbleBump

Hi girls, I thought I'd introduce myself here. Do I count as a back to back pregnancy? I'm not sure what the gap needs to be to count, but mine will be fairly close together... My little girl (Katie) was born June 30th, and I'm around 11 weeks pg with my next one so there will be about 1yr 3months between them. I also have a 5 year old girl (Chloe). I only returned to work last week, and I'm knackered already! I'm not sure how I'm going to survive until my next Mat Leave. Doesn't help needing to catch 2 buses and walk an hour to get the kids in childcare/breakfast club and into work.

I don't have a scan until the 20th, so I'm not 100% sure of dates (I'm BFing still so only had one AF which I didn't note the date over, then one oopsie and no more for me for another 9 months!) though I know roughly, lol. But I *should* be due around Sept 22nd. On the plus side I have 30 1/2 days holiday to take in the 6 months I'm back at work!

Hope everyone is OK, and that I belong in this thread, let me know if I don't! xx


----------



## SilasLove

Kiree said:


> Silaslove... congrats. All I can say is you will start to feel differently once the shock subsides. You just have to get it right in your head. Lovely news x

Thank you. As the days go on I am starting to feel better about it all. I have been so exhausted that I think it is just wearing on me and so I cannot think completely straight. Trying my best. 

I pray that reading through this entire thread will make me feel even better. :)


----------



## TigerLady

SilasLove, I agree with Kiree! It will settle better once you get over the shock. And I think there are advantages to having them close together, too! 

BubbleBump, I would say you totally belong here! I would consider that back to back. That is a separation very similar to mine. Otter was born on July 20 and I am 13 weeks pg. I have to admit first tri is exhausing!! :wacko: Esp when you are bfing and working. I am doing the same and I am knackered! But as second tri moved closer, I found I am starting to feel the teeniest bit better. :hugs:

Kiree, we have the same due date! :happydance: I'm 13 weeks today. :thumbup: Second Tri for both of us!! :yipee: Even though my due date is the 14th, I will be having Meerkat at about 38-39 weeks via scheduled c section. :growlmad: Otter stayed breech and resulted in a section at 39 weeks (I wanted a natural, no drugs birth! :hissy: ). On the plus side to that... I know when she will come. Right now I am looking at Friday, Sept 3rd as a possible date. :mrgreen:


----------



## costgang

hi, can i join you guys? josh will be 13 months on my due date, but will prob have to be induced at 38 weeks coz of diabetes,making 12 and half months eeek!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Hi CostGang!


----------



## SilasLove

costgang said:


> hi, can i join you guys? josh will be 13 months on my due date, but will prob have to be induced at 38 weeks coz of diabetes,making 12 and half months eeek!!!

Welcome!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Silas- I was exactly the same and tbh even up until 24 weeks pooey pants and abs terrified of being pregnant again, as well as this I have suffered am suffering with spd so I really resentes this pregnancy to begin with, but now the double pram has arrived I'm getting there and the more I think about it the more I see it as a good things albeit a bit hard initially. Good Luck and don't worry allownyourself time to have both the positive and negative feelings, I think it helps in end.


----------



## SilasLove

Shinning_Star said:


> Silas- I was exactly the same and tbh even up until 24 weeks pooey pants and abs terrified of being pregnant again, as well as this I have suffered am suffering with spd so I really resentes this pregnancy to begin with, but now the double pram has arrived I'm getting there and the more I think about it the more I see it as a good things albeit a bit hard initially. Good Luck and don't worry allownyourself time to have both the positive and negative feelings, I think it helps in end.

Thank you. :)
I am rather excited about ordering my double stroller/pram, lol.


----------



## pennysbored

SilasLove said:


> Well, just found out on the 6th that I am pregnant again. I am freaking out a bit, as not sure I am completely ready. I have been so wore out that it is starting to scare me. Someone .. HELP! lol

I was so mad when I found out I was pregnant with Vincent. Mad. But after awhile I warmed up to the idea, and now that he is here, I'm pretty happy. It has its hard days, but it gets easier.
Congrats!


----------



## pennysbored

costgang said:


> hi, can i join you guys? josh will be 13 months on my due date, but will prob have to be induced at 38 weeks coz of diabetes,making 12 and half months eeek!!!

Hey! Welcome!


----------



## Shinning_Star

So Mw reckons and fx she's right that i'll be getting a sweep at 37 weeks and a date for the week of 38 weeks. Really really hope she's right cos I'm in agony with this bloomin spd!

Wow this little one will be here soon, and I'm pretty sure it's a boy! LOL even mw said he. and sonographer turned away the screen pretty sharpish when she reached the bottom end so guessing might be cos was obvious! lol

DAre I say actually getting a bit excited about it all!


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: SS! That's great news all around! A boy would be fantastic!


----------



## Shinning_Star

yeah I kinda thought boy from day one, but never 100% sure we cld still be surprised! hehe! 

Here's to not long left and everything running smoothly. I just reaslised this time last year me and DF :sex: and the result was my waters breaking early hours morning. It's so weird!


----------



## TigerLady

Maybe it is time to try that again?! ;)

Ugg! I feel like I have ages to go. At my doc appt today the doc said, "So you are 12 weeks..." I about flew off the table and smacked him, "NO! 13!!" :haha: He had better not take an entire week from me!!! :rofl:


----------



## BumbleBump

Good morning ladies!

Hope you are all well. I was looking at double prams after reading about them in this thread. Oh my gosh, they are so expensive! I suppose at least we have pretty much everything else this time (except boy clothes, if it's a boy...). I used a baby sling with Katie until she was 7 months. The only reason I swapped is because she's now going the childminders who needs a buggy really, plus I suppose it will get uncomfortable once bump gets bigger! I was kind of planning on having Katie in her lightweight buggy, and wearing the sling for the new one. Do you think this would work or will I need to sucumb to double buggydom?

Gosh, how exciting your newest one is nearly here Shinning_Star! I'm with you TigerLady, I feel like it's going to be forever, by this point with Katie I hadn't even managed to get a MW appt yet! Actually I only half believe I'm pregnant, hopefully it'll be more real on the 20th when I have my scan!

I am sooo tired!!! Katie has never, ever, slept through the night, and the last 3 nights she has beome even worse. She wakes at 12:30am every night and cries until she is let into our bed. Then she snacks off boob through the whole night! I know it's my own fault for getting her into bad habits, but I don't know how to break it! I tried to get OH to settle her the other night thinking that might help, he went in, came back almost straight away and plonked her in our bed. When I asked him what he was doing he mumbled something about him getting up to her 3 times already (he was half asleep and making it up! I'd been in one already half and hour before and hadn't gone back to sleep yet). The next morning he asked me how Katie got in our bed again >.< I either get that, or him having a go in his half sleep state about waking him up. I can't do it any more!! Now I'm working full time, up at 6 anyway at the latest, dropping both the kids off.. and pregnant! I have no idea how I'm going to make it through today, he's got ju jitsu tonight so I've got to sort the kids on my own (as well as in the morning as he starts work at 6:30am) when I get back from work and the house is a mess and needs to be tidy for tomorrow as MIL is coming round. I can't even load up on coffee because of bump. Sorry for the rant girls, I needed to get it out somewhere xx


----------



## TigerLady

BB, I know how you feel on the sleep front. I don't think those a "bad" habits, though. Lots of babies prefer to co-sleep. We actually co-sleep. I had no intention of doing so, but Otter had other ideas. :roll: Eventually I got an Arms Reach. Now, I wouldn't change it! I love it and it is the only way I get even a wink of sleep. He has never slept through either. He has finally, in the last couple of weeks, started a pattern of sleep at 630 pm, wake at 1130 pm to eat, then sleep until 530/600am. That is a HUGE improvement! Before that he woke to eat at least every 2-3 hours!! :wacko:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I sympathise with you! Olivia has always slept through so I never came across this and I don't work eiether but still don't think I coudl of handled it.

You've prob tried everything anyone ever suggested, but is there anyway she can have a dream feed? Have you posted on bf boards as I'm sure they'd have an answer. Good Luck.

LOL kinda nearly here, still a way to go yet, but yes alot closer than when I was 12 weeks and man am I glad. 

OH the sling front I don't see why it shldn't work, having katie in a buggy as long as she's cosey enough and lies back, eve though this not essential, i think it's nicer for them. As for expense I would trawl ebay. I got a lvoely double pram brand new for 360.00 which ok alot of money but not as much as alot of others. Other than than graco do a tandem in wilkinsons for 150.00 or go second hand! But if your used to a sling I don't see why that wouldn't work!


----------



## BumbleBump

Well, I made it through the day :thumbup:

TigerLady *thankyou* for not calling them bad habits! I love co sleeping, I just wish she would actually sleep more :blush: I'd forgotten about the Arms Reach, I looked at it when Katie was born but decided against it... BUT now we are having another... It might just be worth investing in! It gives me a bit of hope your LO finally settled into that kind of pattern, I could handle that so much better.

Shinning_Star, thank you for the sympathy :) I only went back to work last week, so it's been a shock to the system. I had taken it for granted being able to nap when she did! Yup I dream feed every night, but she still wakes between 12:30-1:30 and cries until she's in with us :( She's defo not really hungry, just wants the comfort. I think it might have to be a case of tough love, but unless we crack it over one weekend (doubtful) it's going to be hard working at the same time. I'm definately making OH do night times Fri and Sat evening though to try to catch up my sleep!

I think I'll try the sling at first and then ebay it is! We picked up our first buggy with carseat for... £23! And are still using the seat though the buggy ended up being too bulky to be useful and I fell in love with the sling :)

Chloe said to me today that Katie is "Unsleepable". :rofl: She said that she thinks its a good nickname for her, and so she is going to call her that from now on until she starts sleeping at night at which point she will be allowed to be called Katie again. It must be bad, eh?! :dohh: Cheered me up though!


----------



## TigerLady

I highly recommend the Arm's Reach. I had to go back to work full time when Otter was only 13 weeks old (will have to do the same with the next one). That was WAY too young to hope he would be sleeping through. He was waking every 1-2 hours still at that point. Co-sleeping and the Arm's Reach is the only thing that allowed me enough sleep to function. I have all night duties as DH can't do them. :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

*crashes in* OMG there are loads of us nutters on here!!

I can't believe I missed this thread! Will post properly tonight when liv isnt squirming all over my lap :haha: xx


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Hi Babyshambelle!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey my lil one is Olivia too and she's my princess. Who is ONE in four days! OMG, this time last year I was in antenatel having pessary's. My waters broke with no contractions afterwards.

Can you believe and I'm gonna post this in main thread too, but today Olivia's buggy broke! I mean couldn't it of just waited five weeks until we could use the double! UNbelievable! Talk about murpy's law!


----------



## sarah0108

oh i need to catch up in the thread :haha:

update -ish.. next week i have my 28weeks MW appointment :thumbup: i havent seen her since 17 weeks!! so hoping all is well and i get to hear his heartbeat :D on the down side.. i have my anti-D injection..

Harriet got her first cruising shoes this week! she LOVES them and its helping her so much moving around. They were expensive but shes almost walking!! :D she attempts to step on her own and then decided against it :haha: she sometimes stands on her own though. i feel like i have a toddler not a baby anymore though :( x

hope your all okay x x


----------



## pennysbored

sarah0108 said:


> oh i need to catch up in the thread :haha:
> 
> update -ish.. next week i have my 28weeks MW appointment :thumbup: i havent seen her since 17 weeks!! so hoping all is well and i get to hear his heartbeat :D on the down side.. i have my anti-D injection..
> 
> Harriet got her first cruising shoes this week! she LOVES them and its helping her so much moving around. They were expensive but shes almost walking!! :D she attempts to step on her own and then decided against it :haha: she sometimes stands on her own though. i feel like i have a toddler not a baby anymore though :( x
> 
> hope your all okay x x

Betty does the same, loves to walk when she is being helped, and stands, but doesn't walk on her own. Soon enough, though.
And hey, you'll have a new baby soon enough. Enjoy her toddlerdom while you can.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Haha, yes Olivia does the same she has in her haste an excitement also ran from one sofa to the next without realising she's done it, she walks holding onto one hand, i think it's just a case of her realising what it's all about, then joy we'll have a walking bubs and a nursing one! OH LORD! BUT I'm at the point now where I'm ready, I'm psyched and looing forward to it! terrified this ones not gonna sleep as well as my other two but fingers crossed it will!


And hey guess what I have induction not date as yet, it will be confirmed after next scan but bubs should be here in 4 weeks ish! oh the end is nigh, and I cannot wait until this spd buggers off!


----------



## sarah0108

ohh thats so exicting!! i still have a way to go yet x


----------



## emmajane

I know I haven't really popped back here for a while but I just wanted to tell someone about my proud mummy moment and I thought you guys might appreciate! All day yesterday, my boys have been laughing with each other. It has been so cute. It started when they were sitting in their respective car seats and the youngest just started giggling about Theo, who then thought he was hilarious. They must have spent at least half an hour in the car laughing at each other. Its the first real time that they seem to be having proper fun together and it was so lovely to watch. I love having them so close together. :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awwww, how wonderful!


----------



## TigerLady

Happy first birthday, Oliva! :cake:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thank you, it was yesterday I just need to sort out a new ticker. She's been up docs today has a virus, lol what kind of explanation is that! LOL


----------



## pennysbored

BumbleBump said:


> I tried to get OH to settle her the other night thinking that might help, he went in, came back almost straight away and plonked her in our bed. When I asked him what he was doing he mumbled something about him getting up to her 3 times already (he was half asleep and making it up! I'd been in one already half and hour before and hadn't gone back to sleep yet). The next morning he asked me how Katie got in our bed again >.<

My OH does that ALL the time. "I've been up with Betty for 5 hours!" meanwhile its been about 30 minutes. So dramatic.


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: everyone

Emmajane that is the cutest thing ever! cant wait to see my two doing things like that together.

well today i have 9 weeks until my little madam turns 1! and 11 weeks until i become a mum of two :happydance:

it still hasnt hit me that im pregnant yet :rofl: 

how is everyone doing? x


----------



## kimmyjane84

pennysbored said:


> BumbleBump said:
> 
> 
> I tried to get OH to settle her the other night thinking that might help, he went in, came back almost straight away and plonked her in our bed. When I asked him what he was doing he mumbled something about him getting up to her 3 times already (he was half asleep and making it up! I'd been in one already half and hour before and hadn't gone back to sleep yet). The next morning he asked me how Katie got in our bed again >.<
> 
> My OH does that ALL the time. "I've been up with Betty for 5 hours!" meanwhile its been about 30 minutes. So dramatic.Click to expand...

I think it's a man thing!! Hubby was terrible for bringing Harry into bed with us, but he's now sleeping through most nights, so we don't tend to have that problem anymore...


----------



## TigerLady

My DH can be a drama queen about it, too... "I do EVERYthing! I just did his bath last night. I've already changed one poopy diaper today." Plleeeeease! As if any of that comes even CLOSE to doing half of everything. :haha:

Well, I've had a bit of a scare with Meerkat. I was spotting most of last week, related to sex over the weekend I think. It cleared, but then I started really bleeding on Friday. :( I went in for an emergency appt and Doc did a scan. There is a subchorionic hemorrage. :( :( They said 50/50 if it gets better or I miscarry. But I think the chances are better than that. I think they were just hedging bets. It isn't bad yet... and the bleeding is only light brown spotting now.

But I am supposed to take is really easy. I have to work full time, so that is a problem. And I am not supposed to lift Otter! :dohh: He's over 28 lbs now, so heavy. But he is only just 8 months old and doesn't crawl fully yet (scoots and rolls, but no crawling). Not being able to lift him is not very practical!!!!

I'm doing my best to not lift him and have others help me. So far I've only had to lift him once in two days. I just really hope this hemorrage correct itself so I can get back to a more normal life!!! And so baby is okay, of course.

I made them check if it is a boy or girl, they can't tell yet, but doc said he "leans toward saying girl." :mrgreen:


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWww sorry to hear about this how long will it take to clear or have you got to take it real easy the remains of pregnancy, maybe you should both take some holiday time so that you OH can help and you can rest properly! 

Fingers crossed hunni!


----------



## TigerLady

I dunno how long it will take. :shrug: I don't really have any holiday time to take. :nope:


----------



## Kiree

Aw TL take it as easy as you can, easier said than done. Fingers x'd xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Scan tomor ladies should get a date for induction! I so wanna get things moving, I know it's completly selfish but I want this SPD gone and I wanna loose weight and I wanna make love to my hubby!


----------



## TigerLady

Good luck, SS!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Bit dispointed with the induction had hoped for a 38 week induction but been refused. So 39 +1 it is. 
I know it's only a week later but the last fortnight has taken forever to pass and another three weeks of pain just pants. They say cos of breathing issues! Thing is if this is the case then how can they call a 37 week baby full time? 
Anyway so be it, nothing else I can do.


----------



## TigerLady

My doc won't call a baby full term until at least 38 weeks. I have to have scheduled sections and he says 39 weeks or later if possible. He'll do at the very end of 38 weeks if he has, too, but would rather wait. He says lungs are the main reason. The serfactin (sp?) is last to develop and very important. Sometimes it only gets ready a few days before they go into labor on their own. 

You'll make there, SS. It will go by faster than you think. :hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

Just jumping in here to say hi! (Thanks, TL ;) ) My daughter Emma is 7 1/2 months and I got my :bfp: yesterday.

I am very excited and very nervous!! I hope to use some of your wisdom here :)


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Welcome, TNW!!!!!


----------



## Kiree

welcome, thenewwife. DS was the same age when i got my bfp, congrats.

was in a car accident yesterday ladies. a car came straight out of a junction into the side of us where i was in the passenger seat. had to get stretchered to a+e and had an agonising 2 hr wait for someone for ob/gyn to come down to listen for bubs- but he/she is happy enough in there so all is well. luckily noah was at my mums so he wasnt in the car. counting my blessings a hundred times over today that my 2 babies are ok. im really sore, and struggling to pick noah up tho. car is pretty bent out of shape but hey its only a car!! main thing is we are ok xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, glad everyone is ok and things weren't too serious, hope your not sore for too long!


----------



## TigerLady

SO glad you and bubs are okay, Kiree! :hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

That must have been scary. :( I was in a car accident at about 25 weeks pregnant. At least it wasn't serious.

Glad everyone is alright.


----------



## tld223

My daughter Abigail is 3 months and got my positive yesterday.


----------



## sarah0108

welcome hun, my LO was 3.5months when i got my bfp also :hugs: x


----------



## TheNewWife

Wow! That's definitely quick. It will be fun to have a sibling so close in age. :hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congrats on all these new :bfp:'s My daughter was just under five months when we got our shocker :bfp: and we're just adjusting to it now due any day! 
I have to say it's been such a hard pregnancy for us both cos of everything that has gone on but as this birth draws near and the thought of this spd disapearing draws closer I think my God we survived! That must bode well for our relationship!

Pregnancy wise, I'me feeling cack, lol sciatica pain on top of pelvic pain, and this baby is heavy! I'm also loosing a lot of green snot like plug, as well as a wonderful constant feeling of dampness, although I don't think it's my waters I am keeping an eye cos my daughters waters sneakily leaked out in a long drawn out process that thinking back was probaerly going on longer than I realised. I've also been going dizzy today and getting breathless another thing i need ot keep an eye on, so this bank holiday I'm gonna be watching for signs, but have a feeling may end up in bloody triage again, but trying with all my might to avoid it!

I hope everyone else is well and feeling good in their pregnancy, I have to say the end of this pregnancy is now far over riding the fear of having two babies! lol OH and my daughter is taking little baby steps now and again, so she'll defo be walking in time for new bubs me thinks, not sure thats good or bad?
Hugs


----------



## pennysbored

Shinning_Star said:


> Congrats on all these new :bfp:'s My daughter was just under five months when we got our shocker :bfp: and we're just adjusting to it now due any day!
> I have to say it's been such a hard pregnancy for us both cos of everything that has gone on but as this birth draws near and the thought of this spd disapearing draws closer I think my God we survived! That must bode well for our relationship!
> 
> Pregnancy wise, I'me feeling cack, lol sciatica pain on top of pelvic pain, and this baby is heavy! I'm also loosing a lot of green snot like plug, as well as a wonderful constant feeling of dampness, although I don't think it's my waters I am keeping an eye cos my daughters waters sneakily leaked out in a long drawn out process that thinking back was probaerly going on longer than I realised. I've also been going dizzy today and getting breathless another thing i need ot keep an eye on, so this bank holiday I'm gonna be watching for signs, but have a feeling may end up in bloody triage again, but trying with all my might to avoid it!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and feeling good in their pregnancy, I have to say the end of this pregnancy is now far over riding the fear of having two babies! lol OH and my daughter is taking little baby steps now and again, so she'll defo be walking in time for new bubs me thinks, not sure thats good or bad?
> Hugs


OOOHHHHHH!
Keep us posted!


----------



## TigerLady

Good luck, SS!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Four steps today, lol we're getting there! Bless my little girl!


----------



## TigerLady

:dance: for steps!!!


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: for steps! :D

I really should visit this group more often! :dohh:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Not so many today she was trying to run, lol so was going to run off and only managing two steps and falling over she was a bit of a nut case this evening but had been in buggy all day, been at hospital for breathlessness, everything normal apprently they did an ecg as well as a trace on bubs so they were thorough, the only thing I can't undestand is I now their policy is three times a bp check if the first was high and my first was 153/95 sounded the alarms off. Then abt an hour later they did another and I don't know what it was tbh. But anyway they took some bloods and sent me home! 

Hope evewryone is good!


----------



## TigerLady

Had a scan today -- subchorionic hemorrhage is all healed! :happydance: AFP results show very low chance of down's, edwards, and spina bifida! :happydance:

Baby was dancing and moving and partying. :mrgreen:

ANNNDD!! 

She's a girl!!! :pink: So, we get one of each and Otter gets a little sister. :cloud9:


----------



## Kiree

Wow TL fantastic news all round there.so lovely x


----------



## Shinning_Star

TL, thats fantastic! Superific! And one of each how lovely! Congrats hun, here's to the remainder being easy going!

12 days left! lol not that I'm counting of course!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on the girl TigerLady! 

So when I was first pregnant I was miserable about it. I felt I wasn't ready, and I thought about a lot of stupid things. But I am finding now that I have a bit of excitement in my heart when I think about the baby. And I am very pleased about that! Just had to share.


----------



## TigerLady

It's great news you are getting exciting, Silas! I know how you feel. I was very unsure what to think or feel for ages, but as I get further along, I get a little more happy and excited each day. :)


----------



## Kiree

Aw SilasLove, I know exactly where you're coming from.

I think we are all incredibly lucky ladies x


----------



## Shinning_Star

I didn't get used to the idea until about 28 weeks! But am due for induction tomorrow ladies and looking forward to meeting this bubs, and praying all goes well and we both come out healthy!


----------



## Kiree

Hooray SS! Can't wait to hear your news. Good luck xx


----------



## TigerLady

OOO!! Good luck, SS!!! :dance: Hope all goes well. Can't wait to hear about it. :)


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hiya, just to let you all know (taken from our April Sweet Peas thread in 3rd Tri)



MrsGlitz said:


> And another... From Shinning_Star:
> 
> "Hellish labour. But 3.39 had 7lb 10oz baby girl. We've called her Georgina."


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Congrats, SS!!!!


----------



## Kiree

Wonderful news x


----------



## kimmyjane84

Just a real quick one to say that it's our due date on Monday (26/4) and we have a C-Sec booked for Wednesday (28/4) if we do go overdue... If I stupidly forget to post on here, I will post on April Sweet Peas thread instead - But promise to update with birth story as soon as I can... Hope you're all doing well and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Kiree

kimmyjane84 said:


> Just a real quick one to say that it's our due date on Monday (26/4) and we have a C-Sec booked for Wednesday (28/4) if we do go overdue... If I stupidly forget to post on here, I will post on April Sweet Peas thread instead - But promise to update with birth story as soon as I can... Hope you're all doing well and will catch up soon xxx

Good luck xx


----------



## TheNewWife

Good luck Kimmy and congrats, SS!!


----------



## TigerLady

kimmyjane84 said:


> Just a real quick one to say that it's our due date on Monday (26/4) and we have a C-Sec booked for Wednesday (28/4) if we do go overdue... If I stupidly forget to post on here, I will post on April Sweet Peas thread instead - But promise to update with birth story as soon as I can... Hope you're all doing well and will catch up soon xxx

Good luck, hon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

hello i keep forgettin to post on this bit lol useless!!well i have bout 3 weeks till baby no3 is due and i have to admit im scared now! the positive me has gone! i dont know how im going to cope!! 3 under 2.5 i must be mad!! 
need some reasuring i think!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey

So we did it we have two babies in one house! Birth story posted in births and announcments as well as in my journal!

Olivia was very unsure of little georgina at first in hospital and wasn't very impressed when daddy picked her up! BUt two days home now, and today she has been sooo cute! She's given her kisses, patted her back regulalrly checks to see if she's in the cot she's been a realy sweetie!

My son adores her, as he does Olivia! and Georgina herself well last night she didn't sleep a bit! She's still gotta settle into a routine. But I think we're making progress. Can't breastfeed cos I was too dehydrated in the hospital and she has now gotten used to the bottle and tbh it doesn't worry me as I was gonna move her onto bottle prob within firts month anyway for convenience sake tbh! SO all is ok!

I can defo see how it's gonna be chalenging though but we'll get there! It's wonderful to have her here!


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats, SS! I will definitely check out your birth story when I get a chance. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Kiree

Congrats, off to to read your birth story xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hi, mind if i join? i dont have two yet but ttc #2 and bubs is 3 months old :D, i read on the first post about positives of having back to back, could you tell me some please cause people who know im ttc have only told me negatives :(


----------



## TigerLady

Congrats, SS!!! It sounds like it is going well. :dance:

Kirsti, I am sure you will do fine. :) Clearly you are an old pro at being a mom. That won't change. :hugs:

Kim, the only benefits I think I have found so far are that I'll have the pgs over and one with fast! :haha: And DH and I are older (34 and 40) so it is better to have them sooner rather than later. :shrug:


----------



## Taurustot09

congrats shining star! welcome little Georgina :) really sweet to hear how olivia has taken to her brand new sister :) we have 7 days to go until Sophia bump arrives tho hoping sooner! and wondering how Lucy will feel when she meets her for the first time and bringing her home ect..hopefully just as cute as your experiences as a new family! 

Diane xxxxxxxxx


----------



## holl1109

kimbobaloobob said:


> hi, mind if i join? i dont have two yet but ttc #2 and bubs is 3 months old :D, i read on the first post about positives of having back to back, could you tell me some please cause people who know im ttc have only told me negatives :(


hi, im only on my first baby but am waiting to ttc number 2. did u give birth naturally or c section? x


----------



## kimmyjane84

Just a quick one to say that Jessica Ellen arrived via C-Sec Wed 28 April at 9.46am :) She weighed 9lbs 6.5oz and is just perfect. From getting in to the hospital to getting back in to the car was only 32 hours and I have had a couple of problems with my wound since being home. Apart from that all is well. Hope to post a proper birth story etc over the next couple of days :) xx


----------



## Maffie

Just popping head in as ive had a surprise:bfp: and bricking it a bit with a bf 6 month old, had an horrendous pregnancy and even worse labour, Feeling pretty scared.


----------



## holl1109

Maffie said:


> Just popping head in as ive had a surprise:bfp: and bricking it a bit with a bf 6 month old, had an horrendous pregnancy and even worse labour, Feeling pretty scared.

congratulations. mine was pretty bad to but i cant wait to do it all again, must be mad! xx


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Maffie!

I had a surprise bfp when Otter was 5 months old (and breastfed, too -- he still is). You'll adjust! :hugs: I hope this pg is smoother than your last one (mine has been).


----------



## Shinning_Star

Maffie, it's normal, lol we all were rather scared when we found our :bfp:'s but as time goes on it sinks in and you come round to the idea.

This pregnancy could be great, as well as labour, I can honestly say all three of mine were completly different to one another.

We're settling in just about it's been a hard first week, but it's nice! Olivia and my son both adore Georgina which is lovely! Georgina herself, well she's a challenge but of course I love her just the same.


----------



## Kiree

welcome maffie.. mine was a surprise too, when ds was 7m. and this pregnancy has been far better than the last, apart from the utter exhaustion but i think thats just mummyhood! x


----------



## kelly342000

did anyone get bfp when exclusively bf and without their periods restarting?


----------



## TigerLady

I was EBF every 2-3 hours around the clock, but my periods had started.


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun and i agree i found this pregnancy a LOT easier x


----------



## Maffie

I took more tests this morning to make sure :haha: seeing docs tomorrow see if I need to go back on blood thinning injections. I got weighed today too to see what my start preggers weight is and i'm lighter than when I found out I was pregnant with Noah so im pretty happy about that.


----------



## pennysbored

Hey Maffie! Welcome! I had two crap pregnancies, my LO's are 10 months apart. They were supposed to be 11, but my uterus wasn't listening. Probably sick of being pregnant, I know I was.

Just wanted to share something with you ladies, my oldest has really taken to entertaining Vincent! She plays with him, and she talks to him.
Its so bloody cute, and I'm hoping it keeps up, because it will make all that "in a few years you'll be laughing" stuff that everyone keeps saying true.


----------



## Maffie

Did anyone have a c section too (worried my uterus is up to the job)


----------



## mrsmartin91

Am I crazy? I am 7 months pregnant and looking forward to trying again as soon as possible as soon as I have my baby girl. I just discovered this thread. :)


----------



## pennysbored

mrsmartin91 said:


> Am I crazy? I am 7 months pregnant and looking forward to trying again as soon as possible as soon as I have my baby girl. I just discovered this thread. :)

Although having two children close together is doable, for your body's sake, I'd hold off at least a year. Its really hard to be pregnant like that. My joints STILL ache, I'm having a really hard time getting the weight off (can't exactly diet when you are pregnant), and, lets face it, your uterus wants a break.
That's what I think, anyway.


----------



## JellyBeann

My LO is almost 4 months, and I really wanner try again like now! maybe we'll NTNP for a bit lol! x


----------



## TheNewWife

I am finding first tri really difficult this time around :( I have no energy, feel dreadfully nauseous all the time, and having a hard time keeping up with everything. 

Then, I feel guilty because I don't have as much energy as I did to entertain Emma all day. All I want to do (but can't!) is sleep. 

I'm still excited to have another one, but this time it's much more difficult.


----------



## Faerie

Hi, just found this group... do I count? Sofia turned 1 last Saturday and this baby is due in October, so she'll be 17 months when he/she's born.


----------



## Maffie

TheNewWife said:


> I am finding first tri really difficult this time around :( I have no energy, feel dreadfully nauseous all the time, and having a hard time keeping up with everything.
> 
> Then, I feel guilty because I don't have as much energy as I did to entertain Emma all day. All I want to do (but can't!) is sleep.
> 
> I'm still excited to have another one, but this time it's much more difficult.


oooh you described how I feel. Ive been super tired. Even went to bed when Noah did the other night.


----------



## TigerLady

F, I think you count. :)

TNW, I remember one Sunday during first tri this time where I was too tired to get out of bed. DH was at work and I was thrashed. I laid in bed all day and kept Otter there with me. He was bored (despite books and toys) and I felt bad for him, but I couldn't help it! Of course he doesn't even remember that day now. ;) Emma will manage just fine. :hugs:

Maffie, I had a c-section with Otter as he was breech. :growlmad: So far things have been fine and my doc hasn't expressed any concerns. There will be 13 months between them. The only thing I would look into is being careful of a VBAC. Some docs want at least 18-24 months between a section and a VBAC. I have to have another section because they don't allow VBACs where I am.


----------



## pennysbored

How is everyone?


----------



## Kiree

Hi pb, not bad! Starting to learn about the challenges of lifting a toddler around with a bump!

To you girlies who are wiped out, I felt that way too and id say it only passed about week 18 but then it was like the flick of a switch io have tons of energy now. Try not to feel guilty, easier said than done, but the way I see it, its good practice of balancing both of your childrens' needs.

Hope everyones ok and welcome to those of you I might have missed out xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'v ehad to ship my little one out and haven't seen her for a week. My baby girl Olivia got the rotavirus and has been in hospital for three days and prior to that I let DF take all Georgina responsibilities so I didn't expose her to it. So feeling a little sad, and torn between my two baby girls today!


----------



## TigerLady

Awww, SS :hugs: I'm sorry and hope everyone is well and reunited soon! I can't imagine how hard that must be on you. :nope:

I'm feeling a bit more energetic, too. But by about 7-8 pm am wiped out! Otter took his first steps the other day at 9 months, 3 weeks! :shock: He should be truly walking soon. Yikes!


----------



## Happymummy22

Hi all! Cant belive this group exsits! :happydance: I have a 9 month old and im 30 weeks pregnant :baby: Lo was just 8 weeks when we caught on again! Looking forward to her arrival was nervous at first as i had a c section (failure to progress) Tye :blue: was back to back and just didnt wanna come out! :growlmad: was sure i would have a section again but have decided to have VBAC, :wacko: Lola :pink: is due exactly a week brfore his 1st birthday! Anyone in the same boat??


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, mine was due a month after my daughters first birthday and arrived three weeks afterwards.

So far it's ok, and Olivia adores her little sister and regularly offers her ups kisses, and hasn't been jealous at all.


----------



## Happymummy22

Shinning_Star said:


> Aww, mine was due a month after my daughters first birthday and arrived three weeks afterwards.
> 
> So far it's ok, and Olivia adores her little sister and regularly offers her ups kisses, and hasn't been jealous at all.

Ahh thats good to know! So your coping ok? I cant imagine what it will be like but im soooo excited for Tye to meet his little sister and hoping that they will be close:friends:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm more worried they won't be close, I know so many sisters so close in age that just don't get on. I worry it's gonna be the same with Olivia and Georgina. Another reason I'd hoped for a boy tbh. BUT I love Georgina just the same obvs.

Coping wise, hmmm. some days it's a breeze................... But other days I'm sooo relieve my DF is home mon-fri and I even fear the weekend when I'm gonna be on my own! For instance the last two nights. MY older girl 13 months has only just gone to sleep! As well and Georgina who has brought up two bottles today and again has only just gone to sleep since eleven this morning. 

So you can imagine there's no :laundry: been done and I nearly broke down in tears this evening when Olivia didn't have any clean pj's! It's exhausting too, I'm soo tired all the time, I just can't get enought sleep! 

BUT then the days when it is a breeze it's wonderful being out with them both, when they both sleep, when Olivia is sooo loving toward Geogina, when we're out and about and I'm told over and over my kids are beautiful, when I stop and think about people who have trouble conceiving. It makes me take a deep breath in cos I can't catch my breathe for love I have for them. And I stop and count my blessings.

LOL tonight however, I'm more tearing my hair out! LOL


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: SS!!!

My sis and I are 22 months apart (I'm the older). When we were growing up, we had our rough spots. But now we are best friends and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Beltane

Anyone home?


----------



## Happymummy22

Shinning_Star said:


> I'm more worried they won't be close, I know so many sisters so close in age that just don't get on. I worry it's gonna be the same with Olivia and Georgina. Another reason I'd hoped for a boy tbh. BUT I love Georgina just the same obvs.
> 
> Coping wise, hmmm. some days it's a breeze................... But other days I'm sooo relieve my DF is home mon-fri and I even fear the weekend when I'm gonna be on my own! For instance the last two nights. MY older girl 13 months has only just gone to sleep! As well and Georgina who has brought up two bottles today and again has only just gone to sleep since eleven this morning.
> 
> So you can imagine there's no :laundry: been done and I nearly broke down in tears this evening when Olivia didn't have any clean pj's! It's exhausting too, I'm soo tired all the time, I just can't get enought sleep!
> 
> BUT then the days when it is a breeze it's wonderful being out with them both, when they both sleep, when Olivia is sooo loving toward Geogina, when we're out and about and I'm told over and over my kids are beautiful, when I stop and think about people who have trouble conceiving. It makes me take a deep breath in cos I can't catch my breathe for love I have for them. And I stop and count my blessings.
> 
> LOL tonight however, I'm more tearing my hair out! LOL

Aww It all sounds so stressful and i have it all to come!! I imagine that you must be so tired but what you say after just makes it all worthwhile and how lucky are we to be able have such beautiful children so close together without any problems:laugh2: Hope you didnt tear your hair out too much! :hugs:xx


----------



## special_kala

Does 7 months count as back to back? :D


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls just wondered if anyone here got pregnant the 1st few months after giving birth? We have had a few accidents so i could well be. I would like more children soon but was hoping to wait for my body to heal properly first, i really worry that i might miscarry again if i was. xx


----------



## TigerLady

I got pg with an oops pretty early. Meerkat was concieved 2 days after Otter turned 5 months old.


----------



## danni1979

Heyyyy
Saffron is 7 n a half months and we're trying for another,i LOVE being a mum and dont wanna be pigeon holed because of my age to how many children i have..
I HATED being pregnant(had bad ms) from 4+2 to 2 weeks post partum,although we are kinda actively trying|(i say kinda cos you know how it is when u already have a baby lol)
I am abit concerned about having a second pregnancy so soon and also how have you all coped with a pregnancy and having one so young already?
Another big concern is do you REALLY love all your children the same,honestley? I know so many people who say oh yeh ya do,BUT i can see so much favoritsm with some of them?
xx xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Part of me wants to do this straight away and have a back to back pregnancy, but part of me thinks I need to wait and see what happens onthe job front (I'm not happy in my job and can't afford not to work so am considering childminding but also have a good opportunity offered to me to start at around xmas time but would mean I can't have another until 2012 earliest), lose some weight (definitely need to do this), let my emotions settle and enjoy Isabella as much as possible. 

I know how tiring I found pregnancy and how sick I felt all the time up til 3rd tri, the insomnia and the raging SPD. I'm now experiencing sleepless nights (although compared to some she is an angel sleeper). I don't think I could do pregnancy and a small toddler/baby if I was as ill again next time as I am this. There's also the worry of childcare when I'm in hospital in labour. Then there's finances and time constraints as we can get no benefits at all. But I really really want another quite soon. If I wait a while then I can BF Isabella for the full 6 months I intended to, give her my full attention with weaning, first words, first stages of development etc. I think whatever happens I'm going to miss her first steps and first proper words as I will have to go back to work when she is 10 months old at the latest. Another pregnancy and a newborn baby will really hinder my ability to do all of that with her; also, it's better financially to wait a while as I will then get my full SMP/MA entitlement again, not just £80 a week. 

It's painful knowing I have to wait, but then I feel daft as I have a baby NOW. I think I just miss that special feeling of being pregnant!


----------



## pennysbored

Happymummy22 said:


> Hi all! Cant belive this group exsits! :happydance: I have a 9 month old and im 30 weeks pregnant :baby: Lo was just 8 weeks when we caught on again! Looking forward to her arrival was nervous at first as i had a c section (failure to progress) Tye :blue: was back to back and just didnt wanna come out! :growlmad: was sure i would have a section again but have decided to have VBAC, :wacko: Lola :pink: is due exactly a week brfore his 1st birthday! Anyone in the same boat??

Check out my tickers. 10 months apart. My second lo was born at 35 weeks, so he was a little early.
I'm still alive and kicking.


----------



## pennysbored

Beltane said:


> Anyone home?

I think you're swell.


----------



## pink23

Hi all x
we are going to ttc oct/nov this year and wondred how everyone gets on with looking after lo with a newborn. caleb will be over 1 +half when baby #2 is here so im just a bit scared. I miss being pregnant and love having caleb to xx


----------



## thebump2010

We're back to back too! Our daughter was born last June and we're due again this July! I have a feeling we are going to have our hands full :)


----------



## snettyb

Helle ladies! I haven't really been on BnB since november. I popped over to the sister site and kinda never came back :lol:

Well i had my baby, he is 6 weeks old tomorrow :) There is 11 month and 4 days between the little two.

Just to give some words of comfort to you preggo ladies..... Having 2 kids so young is hard work, challenging and tiring but it is so rewarding. My 1 year old loves the baby, he kisses his head every time he crawls past him. At first i thought i would never get through a day alone with the boys but after a couple of weeks i found a routine and things are getting better every day.

Penny, hows things going? xx


----------



## ivy-pickle

Wow you guys are all doing so well, i'm so glad this thread is here, its just what i needed, my first isn't 10months yet and i'm 21wks preggers with the second. Concerened about coping with two but more about the labour!
Second was planned because although i love being a mum i bloody seriously HATE being pregnant, and am completely Sh*tting myself about the labour again, i mean i am really worried about it, cant stop thinking about it and would really like a epidural this time. Only thing is the hospital near me only does gas and air and pethedine-(spelling?) for a epi i have to travel over a hour and a half!
Last time i had gas and air-did nothing at all, and a pethedine-did nothiing but made me sick i think, the pushing was of course terrible but was over quick but the contractions-OMG i really wanted to die, just went on and on, i started on tuesday night, very mild could cope no probs, went to hospital wednesday night, thought it was bad then but hell i didn't have a clue!
Had bubs thursday morning! 
This is what worries me, they say the contractiona are more intense second time, but they are what killed me off first time, any more intense and i really would of just slipped away i think! I really dont think i can cope with that pain again, i hope to god no first timers are reading this.......if they are take no notice of me i'm a pussy!


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello everyone
Erin Silver is 3 and Addyson June is 1 and i am pregnant with baby number 3 and i am 15 weeks 2 days.
Erin was not planned but Addyson was planned and the new little one in my tummy came as a big surprise,i just thought i was ill lol


----------



## halas

Hi can i join? my lo's will be 17 months apart


----------



## LankyDoodle

Hi guys. :)

Great group. I'm just wondering if it would be counted as a back to back pregnancy if we TTC (and fell straight away again like we did with this one - unlikely given the hormonal turbulence of pregnancy and b/f) in December this year. My little girl will be 8 months old and would then end up being 17 months when baby arrived. I plan to continue to breastfeed up until 12 months at least (introduce solids at 6 months) so I don't expect to catch straight away anyway I guess. It sounds pretty back to back to me, but then I suppose comparitive to someone who has caught within weeks of the birth of their last baby, it really isn't?


----------



## Raven24

just found out i am pregnant again and william is jsut over 6 months so there will be 14 months between them ahhh lol


----------



## pink23

congratulations x


----------



## shayandbump

Great group! Can I join?
I've just found out I'm pregnant with number 2 (about 4 weeks gone). Amy, our first, is almost 8.5 months old so there'll be roughly 17.5 months between them :D


----------



## LB&bump

I don't have back to back pregnancies myself, but like reading on here from time to time admiring how wonderful you all are!

Thought I'd share a little story of my sister. She had a little boy last july, planned, and then had a little surprise by falling pregnant again pretty soon after, but not only was she having one baby she was expecting twins! The twins were due in June, meaning an 11 month gap, but decided to appear 2 months early, meaning there's only 9 months between them!

With being close to my sister, I've seen it all from the beginning, and it has been a lot of hard work for her. But 2 months on, with an 11 month old (who's now walking!) and 2 2 month babies, she is loving every minute of it. I am actually quite jealous, I wish some of mine were close in age like that. I think it's just lovely that they will all go through the same stages of life together. Of course there will be squabbles between the kids, but there is with bigger age gaps, mine been a prime example lol! But at least you will get all the nappies and night feeds out of the way together, not having to keep revisit it every few years! 

I know you might think what do I know as I've not been there and done it, but having recently just given birth to baby number 6, I know how hard parenting can be, without them being so close together! Those that are a bit worried it's only natural, but I'm sure you will be fine :) Just think you will have 2 (or more) gorgeous kids, and all the hard work will be worth it. Give it a few years and you will have forgotten all about surviving on 4 hours sleep!!

I just think you're all brill :D


----------



## Kiree

Congratulations and welcome to all the new back to back mums.. wow there's a little rush on!

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## ivy-pickle

Heartburn has started to kick in for me, had it very very bad with first from the word go so i've done better than last time to last this long!
Still scared to death about giving birth again though!


----------



## proudmummy

I have a 5 week old son, and I am ready to start trying for number 2 already. I love my son more than I could ever imagine, and the plan is to have 2 close together and the last one when they both go off to school.
At the moment we are just using condoms but in october we will stop using protection completly. Its scary but totally what we want. I would love to fall pregnant before that but dont want to push it. 
I thought I was totally mad but obviously there are alot of ladies who feel like me

xxx


----------



## pink23

i'm off to docs in july just to make sure i'm ok to ttc in december . Hopefuly it wont take too long to get pg and there will be a nice has between caleb and baby #2 x


----------



## sarah0108

ahh im overdue :rofl: x


----------



## Raven24

not feeling too bad morning sickness seems to be kicking in again :( and my maternity leave finishes tomorro and im back to work tuesday evening bit only doing three shifts a week cant wait to tell my boss im pregnant again ha ha ha he'll probably faint.


----------



## TigerLady

I was so worried about telling my boss about the second one coming so close to the first one! I had just gotten back. :dohh:

But it went ok, thankfully!


----------



## pink23

Glad everything went well. I have just got a new job so fingers crossed when we ttc in december i will have been there a few months so it doesnt look to bad x


----------



## TigerLady

I had the same problem. I got a new job in mid October -- fell pg 2 weeks later (we were TTC). Had to tell them about the pg in December, less than 2 months after starting. :dohh: Then, I had my mat leave, came back, fell pg again 2 months later. :dohh: :dohh:

The only difference is here, mat leave is MUCH shorter, so I wasn't gone as long as the CA and UK ladies would be. (We get a max of 12 weeks off.)


----------



## Kiree

Hey sarah congrats on the new addition, just saw the ticker, how's it going..

How are all you other ladies? Tigerlady can you believe we're in 3rd tri already? X


----------



## pink23

wow only 12 weeks!!!
cant wait to have my bump back hopefuly when we ttc in dec it wont take lomg xx


----------



## TigerLady

Kiree, NO!!! :shock: Because I have to have a section again, I have only 10 weeks before this baby is here!!! :shock: :argh: 

OMG, if I think of what I was doing only 10 weeks ago, it seems like yesterday... which means this kid will be here tomorrow! :rofl:

My big bump is starting to get in the way of picking up and carrying Otter. :growlmad: He's walking, but still needs carried more often than not.


----------



## Jayde1991

my youngest is teething really bad,so she is really ratty and my oldest is being a pain and being so jealouse of that i am cuddling Addyson to stop her from crying.
my youngest only has two teeth at the top lol


----------



## mamaofthree

hi ladies,

Just to tell ya my story...i have a 4 year old, 2year old, 9month old, and am currently nearly 13weeks preg with my 4th. I will have had 4 babies in 5years!!!!! pretty good going...lol! 

Just looking for someone in a similar situ or advice??? As am feeling rather down at the mo and worried i have made the wrong decision. How will i cope???Will my other children feel pushed out...especially my lo (9mtn old) He is still my baby and am finding it hard to come to terms with this preg and am annoyed at myself as for feeling like this. I sould be happy, but am not......

Sorry, rant over! would be great to hear from you girlies. Thanks for listening x x x


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! :hi:
Although I don't think I'd consider my pregnancies "back to back" I thought this would be a helpful thread to join!

My name is Kate, my daughter is 19 months old and I'm almost 23 weeks pregnant with my second little girl. I am always looking for advice on how to cope with two children under the age of two! Though my daughter will be a few weeks shy of turning 2 when this baby arrives, I think she'll still be a tad young to really understand what's going on until she realizes this baby never leaves! :haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

hiya ladies i am off to the hositbal today to find out the sex of the baby


----------



## pink23

ooh i'm saying boy hope everything went well x


----------



## Jayde1991

pink23 said:


> ooh i'm saying boy hope everything went well x

it is a Girl :baby:
everything did go very well thank you :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Welcome to the new ladies!

MKC, My sis and I are 22 months apart (with me being older). There was a lot of competition when we were young, but we are very close now. :thumbup: I think it would have been less of a problem when we were young if we weren't the same gender. :shrug:


----------



## pink23

aww another girl. Have you got some stuff from your past pregnancies that you've saved x


----------



## Jayde1991

pink23 said:


> aww another girl. Have you got some stuff from your past pregnancies that you've saved x

yeah another girl,soon i will have a house full of girls lol.
yeah i saved some of my favourite stuff from my pasted pregnancies,i was saving them from my sister who is 2 weeks ahead of me,i am giving her some of my stuff but keeping my favourite stuff


----------



## TigerLady

Congrats on another :pink: princess!


----------



## Jayde1991

TigerLady said:


> Congrats on another :pink: princess!

thank you,and my sister is having her 6&7 baby girl,she is 2 weeks ahead of me


----------



## pink23

wow x


----------



## mamaofthree

jayde Congrats hun!!! I'm hoping for another girl as have a boy(4) girl (2) and 9mnth old bubs another boy....soooooooo i need a pink one to complete the set...lol& that will be it complete!! Glad all went well x x x x x

Thanks tigerlady...mine get on really well/or fight like crazy (no happy medium) I need another girl to reign the boys in lol. x x x


----------



## Zoesmommy

And here I am again. A few of you knew me by NewlywedTTC before. Well, now I've been married for almost 2 years, and my daughter is 9.5 months old. Found out Friday I'm 5 weeks preggo!! I'm excited, but haven't told hubby yet. He's had some health issues lately and I don't know if this will help or hinder. Also, I'm kinda worried he's going to pull the "we can't afford it" card. I'm thinking we can afford it now rather than two years later because we still have all the stuff from the first! :) I am very excited but it still hasn't quite sunk in. Hopefully he and I can celebrate soon. So, not a complete back to back pregnancy, but pretty close!


----------



## pink23

congratulatonsxx


----------



## sarah0108

hey everyone im back with my little man!!

he was finally born 12months and 20 days after Harriet :haha: x x


----------



## Raven24

sarah0108 said:


> hey everyone im back with my little man!!
> 
> he was finally born 12months and 20 days after Harriet :haha: x x


congratualtions xx


----------



## Raven24

midiwfe is coming next tuesday and hopefully i wont have to wait too long for a scan

hows everyone else doing


----------



## Kiree

Congratulations again sarah how are you all settling?

Zoe, in a word- knackered! 

Doing ok actually, just that the heat is hard work. The midwife has sent a letter saying I need iron tablets so hopefully once I've picked those up I might have more energy x


----------



## SilasLove

sarah0108 said:


> hey everyone im back with my little man!!
> 
> he was finally born 12months and 20 days after Harriet :haha: x x

Congrats on the new baby! How is it all going? I am curious as when this baby is born my LO will have only just turned 1 year. He was born Oct. 30 and baby is due Nov. 10.


----------



## TigerLady

Kiree said:


> Zoe, in a word- knackered!

Ditto!!! :sleep: ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


Congrats on Max, Sarah!


----------



## Twiglet

I'll join you in the tiredness! :( 

Congrats Sarah on your little boy :)


----------



## pennysbored

So many new faces! 
How is everyone?
I'm hitting a weird spot with Vincent as he is almost as old as Betty was when he was born. We are still doing well, though, Betty plays with Vincent all the time (aka steals his toys and makes him cry)but they really love each other. Betty just learned to say his name. So cute!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies... what would you ladies class as back to back pregnancies?? My DD is now 14 months and i am 11 weeks pregnant.. Does that count??? Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Awww wow! I love this group!! I can't wait til I can join lol. Congratulations everyone expecting again now :flower: :hugs: xx


----------



## Tasha360

Think i can joi now just got my bfp. My daughter was born in april this yr. im ver apprehensive about having 2 so close together xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I would love to be pregnant again right now, but at the same time want to have the 1st year just Ella time. I still want the gap small though :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, haven't posted in here for a while, LO is now over 6 months, and we're still not pg...although I am still BF so it's quite unlikely...I hope we get pg soon though!! How is everyone today? x


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals! Well I am slowly getting there, lol! I am so scared of having two babies ... anymore I just don't let myself think about it! And we are having a little girl, so one of each! Very exciting!


----------



## Sam9kids

Hi just found this group! Can i join?

Im a mum of 9 kids age 13 and under! Most of the gaps have been small ones in between babies! I have 5 kids under 5 at the moment!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hello! There's some close gaps there!!


----------



## Sam9kids

JellyBeann said:


> Hello! There's some close gaps there!!

There sure is! The smallest gap is 9 months!


----------



## JellyBeann

Whoaa!! You're certainly a busy bee then lol!! I've been wondering how I'll cope with 2 under 2 (hopefully!) xx


----------



## hennaly

I had my first 6 in 7 years then a big 13yr gap before number 7.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I really want to get pregnant again, so does OH but i'm scared i wont have enough arms, how would i carry 2 babies around? how do you ladies make it possible? I want to give Ella my undivided attention and I'm scared she will feel left out if we have a baby so close. What are your positive experiences? :flower: x


----------



## Jox

I hope no one minds me posting in here.

Is this area just for those that have babies close together AT HOME or is it for people who have had or having back to back pregnancies?

Basically, I lost my son at 36 weeks back in January, 6 weeks later we got our BFP with Beanie, who is cooking away nicely in my tummy. So im currently on my back to back pregnancy but obviously dont have the worry of how i will cope with 2 LOs iykwim??

:flower:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Hey Jox :wave: 

It's called back to back pregnancies so I think your more than welcome :) you still have one LO and are pregnant with your next so it still counts! Floaty :kiss: to Kasper and a belly rub for your LO in your tummy! :) look forward to chatting to you other the next few weeks :)


----------



## Jox

:flower: thank you twiglet :hugs:

Oh and your only 8 days ahead of me. Hows your pregnancy going?? im finding with this one that im alot more tired!! the eary tiredness has never really wore off!!

Im finishing work next week so hoping to try and get lots of sleep!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

With this one I am a lot more tired and a lot more aware but am finding myself enjoying this pregnancy more as I'm treasuring the kicks etc as I know how much I will miss them iygwim? 

Yeah I noticed we're very close in dates :dance: although I think I'll go over again but in the mean time I can coo over your little one and know mine's coming soon :) 

Ohh yay to finishing work! Time to relax :D


----------



## Jox

How far over did you go with caitlin? I have induction booked for 38 weeks so this LO could be nearly a month old before your LO arrives!! scary!!!

The kicks are lovely. Do you feel like they were the same with Caitlin or do you struggle to remember what they were like before??

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

With Caitlyn I went 10 days over, was booked in for induction on the saturday but had her on the sunday after a 5 day irregular labour! :shock:

With this one I wont be allowed more than a week over because of the size of Caitlyn and the complications I had with her, she suffered tachardyia (sp?) because of the drip so was very close to an emergency c-section.

The kicks are a lot stronger this time but with Caitlyn I had an anterior placenta whereas this time I dont :) and he's never sleeping, always on the go :haha: 

How about you? Looks like this bubba is gonna be big for you too! 4lb 1oz at 30 weeks :shock: :dance:


----------



## Jox

same here, anterior placenta with Kasper but posterior this time and the difference is amazing!! I love seeing my belly roll all over the place!!! Sometimes its weird tho... like makes me feel abit sick!!!

He is looking huge at the mo... if he carries on at this rate will be about 8 1/2 lb at 38 weeks!! nearly 10lb if left to go full term!!! OUCH!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Owch! Liam [my OH] was a 10lber at birth! :shock: 

Right my little lady is awake again, just fed her but I'll be back later! Hope the rest of your day passes peacefully deary! :kiss:


----------



## Kiree

Hey how's everyone soing haven't checked in for a while. Starting to get tired and uncomfortable now. Still, Noahs been walking for about 4 weeks now which makes life a lot easier althought he never keeps still! In a way I'm looking forward to being able to give him a big squeeze without a giant bump in the way although I know I'll miss the bump once bambino is here. 

So tigerlady I know they're taking you in early, that means if we have 4 weeks to go, you actually only have 2 is that about right? Eek! Are you all organised? I'm most certainly not!

As the due date approaches I'm getting all those worries I did in the early days about being abke to be a good enough mummy to both of them. I'm worried about turning my little boy's world upside down just as he's starting to get used to it. Must be my hormones making me a bit nuts. I'm super excited to meet this new baby though, since I know now what great fun it all is!

So enough of my waffling... hope all you girlies aren't too tired / hot. Etc etc!


----------



## Kiree

Look at all the mistakes in my last post.. am soooo tired!


----------



## Faerie

Hi all!

Gawd, is anyone else starting to panic a little?? For example Sofia has been ill for a couple of weeks and I just sat down and thought how on earth am I going to cope when there's two?! Eeek.

Hope you're all ok, I'm sooo tired x


----------



## Faerie

Kiree said:


> Look at all the mistakes in my last post.. am soooo tired!

Hee hee, jinx!


----------



## TheNewWife

Kiree said:


> So tigerlady I know they're taking you in early, that means if we have 4 weeks to go, you actually only have 2 is that about right? Eek! Are you all organised? I'm most certainly not!

TL gave birth to a beautiful little girl this afternoon at 2:43pm, weighing 7lb3oz. Her water broke this morning at 37 + 1. :) Congrats, TL! 

Otter is exactly 13 months old today, I believe.

She's been so busy with work and has had computer problems at home so we haven't seen her in a while, but I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hellooo, would I be classed as having back to back pregancies? My LO is 6 1/2 months and I'm 5 weeks pg with my second :mrgreen: Hope everyone's ok :thumbup: xx


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: welcome Meerkat! :) 

MrsB yep I presume so :thumbup: :) congrats and welcome!


----------



## Kiree

Fantastic news for TL!


----------



## Twiglet

Kiree it's only a few weeks left for you! :dance: :)


----------



## Missy86

Did any of you guys get pregnant straight after having a c section


----------



## Twiglet

TL got pregnant quite soon after her C-Section with Otter, she's just had Meerkat by C-Section and they're 13 months apart :)


----------



## Missy86

wow, no problems with the scar


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to TigerLady! 

Ugh, I am wondering how I am going to cope .. so much stuff going on. Of course, much less will be happening once baby arrives - but right now I don't know how I am going to make it that far in to the future when I can't work past what is happening this week! Eh


----------



## Kiree

Twiglet said:


> Kiree it's only a few weeks left for you! :dance: :)

Tell me about it! This 2nd time has rocketed by.

And yes, I am wide awake at 2.45, even though my son will be getting up at 6. Oh the joys!


----------



## Maffie

Congrats Tigerlady :happydance:

Missy86 I had am emergency section and fell pregnant quite soon after will have roughly a 14 month gap if I go full term.

Hi all not been on the thread in a while, boy im sooooo tired. I'm definitely finding this pregnancy harder.


----------



## Kiree

Hi guys, just wanted to announce the safe arrival of my beautiful baby boy on sat. I was induced late on Friday at 37+3 due to pre eclampsia. Its all a bit of a whirl and I'm just out of hospital so will update properly soon but we are safe and well and settling in as a family of 4, I couldn't be happier x


----------



## Maffie

Kiree said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to announce the safe arrival of my beautiful baby boy on sat. I was induced late on Friday at 37+3 due to pre eclampsia. Its all a bit of a whirl and I'm just out of hospital so will update properly soon but we are safe and well and settling in as a family of 4, I couldn't be happier x

Congrats hun, cant wait to see pictures :happydance::kiss::flower:


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats, Kiree! Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Tasha360

congrats hun xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats!


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: hello ladies... im not pregnant _yet_ but i was wondering, what are the health risks/benefits/problems of having b2b pregnancies? Ive heard that you should give yourself time to heal etc etc, but (if im honest) i dont want to :rofl: we are "WTT until after we are married" which is the official line, but i want one now :rofl: so, will it be really bad, will i do myself damage? You're the best bunch of people to ask :flower: so i figured id jump right in! Thankyou muchly x


----------



## Maffie

Hi Hayley im having problems but I had them last pregnancy ive been told my the hospital having them back to back shouldn't be a problem baby is healthy and im finding it hard but I think thats just me.


----------



## Tasha360

i finding it alot more exhausting this time round but the dr and mw said it makes no difference how far apart you have them but obv it is better to leave it a little while but it dont always work out like that xx


----------



## Maffie

It was horror stories about sections that got to me. I had an emergency c/s and worried about the scar but consultant isnt worried in the slightest said its healed really well


----------



## SilasLove

My mw told me that the stretching pains and everything would be twice as bad as with my previous pregnancy since everything has not been able to heal - but I haven't really experienced that. I have however been experiencing a lot of pelvic pain this time around, as well as back pain which I didn't have much of in my first pregnancy. I am very tired, but that is because you just can't nap as you please when you have another baby around. BUT, as much as I thought I wanted another soon, I feel differently now. Facing the situation is a lot different than thinking about it. So make sure that is really what you want. I suggest waiting until your LO is around 5-6 months if you are willing to, just to give yourself plenty of time to make sure that is what you want.


----------



## pennysbored

Hayley90 said:


> :wave: hello ladies... im not pregnant _yet_ but i was wondering, what are the health risks/benefits/problems of having b2b pregnancies? Ive heard that you should give yourself time to heal etc etc, but (if im honest) i dont want to :rofl: we are "WTT until after we are married" which is the official line, but i want one now :rofl: so, will it be really bad, will i do myself damage? You're the best bunch of people to ask :flower: so i figured id jump right in! Thankyou muchly x

I gotta say, wait.
I love both my babies like nothing else. I really do. But unless you have a tonne of family support, a dislike for sleep, are extremely fit and healthy, don't do it. 
I hate sounding so negative, but its really hard having babies so close together for their sake, too. Its much harder to enjoy the little things when you've got two that don't really talk, listen to direction, etc.
Its hard on a relationship, because no one gets to sleep through (at least, we've never really found a way) and all of the sudden you really have no free time. NOt even that blissful hour during nap time except for those really rare occasions where they nap at the same time (rare in my household, that is for sure)
NOt to mention what it does for your body! I still have joint pain in my knees and hips, I gained a lot more weight than was healthy...
The long and short of it in my eyes, is wait at least a year.
I'm not saying its impossible, but its kind of like leaving for work 10 minutes later than you usually do. You will probably get there in time, but its harder and more stressful. 
Its quite doable, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## pennysbored

Tasha360 said:


> Think i can joi now just got my bfp. My daughter was born in april this yr. im ver apprehensive about having 2 so close together xx

Hey! Our babies/pregnancies are pretty close in relation of age!
You will be fine. It is hard, especially at first, be prepared to accept any offer of help, you will need it. Take care to rest yourself, I know its not easy, but take it where you can get it.
Try to stay active, though, keep going for walks, etc., you need to stay limber.
You are going to be alright. It does get easier, they start to play together, and they love each other. People will tell you that you are going to be laughing when they are 2-3, and I really think they are right.
Its not the kind of thing you should plan on, but when it happens, don't over stress it too much...
and just think, you won't have to put any of your baby stuff away later!
Congratulations!


----------



## Tasha360

pennysbored said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Think i can joi now just got my bfp. My daughter was born in april this yr. im ver apprehensive about having 2 so close together xx
> 
> Hey! Our babies/pregnancies are pretty close in relation of age!
> You will be fine. It is hard, especially at first, be prepared to accept any offer of help, you will need it. Take care to rest yourself, I know its not easy, but take it where you can get it.
> Try to stay active, though, keep going for walks, etc., you need to stay limber.
> You are going to be alright. It does get easier, they start to play together, and they love each other. People will tell you that you are going to be laughing when they are 2-3, and I really think they are right.
> Its not the kind of thing you should plan on, but when it happens, don't over stress it too much...
> and just think, you won't have to put any of your baby stuff away later!
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

thanks, yeah im finding it really exhausting already i could just sleep for a week and ive never felt this bad in any of my pregnancies before. Just hope it gets easier xx


----------



## 2nd time

hi can i join in i had dd in feb and ws not preg for about 15weeks now in my 4th month with no 2 lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... how close together is classed as back to back pregnancies... 

I have a 16 months old and i'n currently 18 weeks pregnant..... 

I am terrified of the birthing process again and really scared about having 2 kids around the hosue.... is that normal???


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks ladies :)

I know for sure it wont happen ( at least we wont plan for it to ) so thanks so much for your advice :)

I sort of like having a target to work to (after im married) but at the same time, i feel like im wishing away the time with harrison which isnt how i want it to come across at all... i just want lots of children, and i would love for them to be closer than me and my sisters are - we were far apart enough that i resented them both when they were born as i knew what life was like without them.

Im rambling... but thankyou :) You all make tonnes of sense, so i guess i wont be joining you (yet!) afterall. Unless we get a surprise :D

xxx


----------



## chuck

Hellooo ladies i said I'd be back when this thread started...well my kiddo is 8 months old and I'm 6 weeks pg again!


----------



## chuck

what you huys doing about pushchairs with 2 close in age?

we have an icandy so could turn it into a pear but its pretty big!


----------



## Szaffi

Hi girls! New here!

not quite back-to-back, but LO is only 9 months old. I`m so thrilled!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I got prenant when my son was 9 months, we are planning his first birthday party in two weeks...Yay. For me I consider anything 1 year and under back to back. But we are really excited and planned it this way.

Congrats everyone on your pregnancies and happy n healthy 9 months for whatever you have left


----------



## shopgirl771

oh im so happy ive found this thread.:happydance: ive been searching for posts and even made posts about b2b but i think the serach facility on B&B has been abit wonky recently ???:shrug:

were planning #2 in jan/feb so it will be a b2b pregnancy but im getting really panicky about the whole thing and im looking for some reassurance really. 

i know its going to be hard but i guess im just trying to be realistic and make sure ill cope when the time come by prepairing myself now. 
it would just be nice to hear from others who have had b2b and hear about any unexpected (or anticipated) difficulties that u may have incurred thru b2b. 
for example i freaked out the other day as i was getting off the bus with LO and i suddenly realised as a non driver im going to have to give up going some places as its just going to be impossible to get on and off the bus with a) a double buggy or b) even a single buggy wth one in a sling. its just going to be too much to deal with i think cos u cant guarantee anyone else will help.

its really just advise on planning things that are unique to a b2b pregenancy im after i guess .
any help, reassurance, advice or tips very greatly appreciated as im getting quite stressed by the whole thing now :cry:


----------



## TigerLady

It is hard, that is for sure! I got pg with DD when DS was only 5 months old. :wacko: They are 13 months apart to the day. 

I didn't mean to have them so close together, but now I am glad I did. So far I have found it hardest in the early days but gets a little easier everyday as the baby gets a bit older and slightly less needy. It is also hard to explain to a 15 month old that he has to "wait a minute." He just doesn't understand that yet. 

We have only minor jealousy issues and seem to be handling them well so far. But I think tandem nursing helps that loads. 

It is a big commitment, no doubt! But you find a way to make it work.


----------



## Tasha360

yep the pregnancy parts hard thats for sure. Im 20 weeks pregnant with twins and my LO was 7 months yesterday. I think she was 10 or 11 weeks when i concieved. xx


----------



## shopgirl771

how do u ladies manage going up and down stairs being heavily pregnant and with a LO to carry??? we live in a 1st floor maisonette so the only way for us to get out the house is for me to carry lo down the stairs. not looking forward to that especially as i had bad SPD last pregnancy!!!!:cry:


----------



## TigerLady

I didn't have SPD, so that part doesn't apply. However, my DS is HUGE and weighed 30 lbs during my last trimester. :dohh: It wasn't easy always carrying him around, but I managed somehow. Even up and down stairs. I just had to take it slow and make sure I had good balance.


----------



## Tasha360

Demi is still only 14lbs 7oz so fairly light and my 3yr old walks everywhere xx


----------



## Twiglet

I had SPD and dunno how I managed but I just did...I kinda grinned through the pain and reminded myself it was worth it...so not helpful :blush:


----------



## shopgirl771

Twiglet said:


> I had SPD and dunno how I managed but I just did...I kinda grinned through the pain and reminded myself it was worth it...so not helpful :blush:

its very reassuring just to hear people say they just coped and somehow got thru it. i guess i just need to man up and get on with it. 
thanks x


----------



## cherryglitter

I've just gotten my bfp today (last period was the 8th of Oct although im not too sure how far gone I am!)

With a 4 month old baby! Very excited! x


----------



## PregoAgain

I found out I was pregnant a couple of months ago. My son was only 5 months old when my Husband and I conceived our second son. Not very exciting news, but I learned to just accept it.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Well, I had my little girl 3 weeks ago. So Joseph and Madelyn are just 1 year, 1 week and 1 day apart, lol. I did well! Haha. No worries, I'm not going for a 3rd, that is for sure! ;)


----------



## Raven24

SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies! Well, I had my little girl 3 weeks ago. So Joseph and Madelyn are just 1 year, 1 week and 1 day apart, lol. I did well! Haha. No worries, I'm not going for a 3rd, that is for sure! ;)

congrats x
how is it going so far?


----------



## SilasLove

Zoe - Its gone better than I imagined on most days. Some days are so rough that I think I may very well just run away and never come back. Slight exaggeration of course. The days are hard when Joseph becomes jealous and wants to be attached to me 24/7. And then when each baby is having a bad day and very fussy. I feel like I never get a moment to regroup!


----------



## adayle84

My oldest is 8...my middle son turned 2 in December and my youngest was born in October...and I'm now 4 wks pregnant. This should be interesting! 3 under 3...probably would've been easier if I had twins instead of 11 months apart! Sooo nervous but if all of you can do it I know I will make it too! Crossing my fingers for pink this time sine I have 3 sons already!!


----------



## tessica123

I guess I am a b2b as my son was 5weeks old when I fell with my oooppssie 

My lo is now 28weeks and a whopping 18lb 8oz and my back is killing lol


----------



## TigerLady

5 weeks! :shock: And I thought I was crazy having my oops when LO turned 5 months! :haha:


----------



## TheNewWife

^^ We all thought you were crazy, TL! :rofl:

Heidi is now nearly 7 weeks and I can't imagine being pregnant again already. :shock: Of course that might also be because Emma is only 17 months and that would just be INSANE. :haha:

Welcome to the club, tessica!


----------



## Tasha360

i think my LO was about 10 weeks when i fell pregnant with these twins. finding it really hard this time round though xx


----------



## tessica123

TigerLady said:


> 5 weeks! :shock: And I thought I was crazy having my oops when LO turned 5 months! :haha:

crazy is one word i can use lol

i am really feeling it, with lo i had been made redundant while preg and didnt get another job so could sit about doing nothing no lifting cleaning (hehe) but now with lo i am having loads to do so am really feeling it expecially with really bad back too :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! my last one was 5 months old when we decided to try for the next one. it took 5 months to get pregnant with the last one so we thought it would take at least that long this time... got pregnant the first month. i am due to be induced feb 18th for low amniotic fluid and our last will be 14 months old.:happydance:


----------



## vickie83

We were the same Blessedmomma, thought as it took so long to TTC Evie (20 months) it'd take a while but got a BFP on the 1st try lol. I think Evie was 11 weeks old when we conceived again. Our second little girl is due 11th June- 1 year less a day from Evie's EDD!


----------



## blessedmomma

vickie83 said:


> We were the same Blessedmomma, thought as it took so long to TTC Evie (20 months) it'd take a while but got a BFP on the 1st try lol. I think Evie was 11 weeks old when we conceived again. Our second little girl is due 11th June- 1 year less a day from Evie's EDD!

that is really close together, but in the long run all they need is love... as long as you love them it will all fall into place, and any hard days will soon be forgotten about


----------



## SilasLove

I found out I was pregnant when my DS was 4 months old. My children are 12months and 8days apart. :haha:

It is really not as hard as I thought it was going to be - but could just be my situation - idk. I know that you get used to not having much sleep and you learn to function and really it does all work out and you get used to it.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi! Last year I had a due date of 10/14/10 my son was born 9/26/10 and we have been given a due date of 10/14/11 with this one ;)


----------



## you&me

Hi :wave:

Please can I come in?!!


----------



## proudmummy

Somebody slap me, my son has just turned 1, I have a 4 week old son and I'm missing being pregnant already! We are not ttc again for at least 5 years though :(


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies, Can I join you? I just recived my BFP 3 days ago.:happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

proudmummy i know the feeling. We arent having anymore either :-( My daughter is 12 months axxnd my twins are 9 weeks .
Congrats beccagal xx


----------



## vickie83

Eeek Proudmumy I'm dreading feeling broody after this one arrives, my DH will lock me up lol


----------



## SilasLove

I don't think I'm having anymore. You never know for sure, but my bc last 5 yrs so it won't be before that.


----------

